# 2012: Neues Commencal Meta SX



## just_do_it (19. August 2011)

Das ist dann das neue Commencal Meta SX. Dachte mach mal ein Thema auf wo man dann neue Infos zum Bike reinstellen kann. 
Soll wohl vorne hinten 160 mm Federweg haben. Sieht schonmal echt schick aus. Also wer noch mehr Infos hat, nur zu.


----------



## Mr.A (19. August 2011)

wo ist den da der Unterschied zum Meta AM ?
Das SX war doch bisher das 4X Fully mit 100-120mm FW, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## just_do_it (19. August 2011)

oh wo ist denn das bild hin, naja.
http://www.velovert.com/article/4021/commencal-2012-le-reste-de-la-gamme

hier kann man es sich nochmal anschauen.

Es gibt ein Absolut SX was in die Kategorie Slopestyle fällt.
Und der Unterschied zum AM ist eigentlich die 10mm mehr Federweg hinten soviel ich weiß. Aber wie gesagt viel weiß ich auch nicht darüber, deshalb ist ja das thema erstellt worden. Will ja auch noch mehr wissen.


----------



## elcane (19. August 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> wo ist den da der Unterschied zum Meta AM ?
> Das SX war doch bisher das 4X Fully mit 100-120mm FW, oder?



just_do_it hats schon richtig erkannt. Das Prinzip ist nix neues und eigentlich einfach. Nur die Bezeichnung ist neu. 

Das Meta AM hat 150mm, ist das neue Allmountain und Nachfolger vom Meta55. 
Das Meta SX hat 160mm, ist das neue Enduro und Nachfolger vom Meta6. 
Das Absolut SX ist das Slopestyle Fully und das wird es weiterhin geben.

Als 4X Fully gabs bisher das Meta 4X. Ich weiß aber nicht ob da auch ein neues kommt oder ob das so bleibt. Geben tut es wohl im nächsten noch eins mit dem Namen. Ich hab aber nichts genaues dazu gehört oder gesehen.


----------



## overslag (21. August 2011)

Weiß jemand ob das Bike 2012 auch auf den Markt kommt , sprich nach dieser eurobike?
Das Meta am soll ab Oktober verfügbar sein ...


----------



## elcane (21. August 2011)

Das Meta AM ist für November angekündigt, das SX für Dezember.


----------



## overslag (21. August 2011)

Okay danke, gibt es zu den Lieferterminen eine Quelle ?
Bzw woher Hast du die Informationen ?


----------



## Kerberos (25. August 2011)

Jemand hat schon am 1.8.2011 den (unfertigen) Produktkatalog hochgeladen: http://issuu.com/micycle/docs/commencalprobook2012

Daraus gehen ein paar Spec-Details fürs Meta SX hervor - sofern das endgültig ist. Aus meiner Sicht erwähnenswert: 

Steuerrohr/Gabel tapered statt 1 1/8 (wie auch beim neuen Meta AM)
36er Fox Gabel statt Lyrik wie beim Meta6. Aber leider "nur" die Float R
eine 11-32 Kassette reicht _mir_ bei 2x10 nicht. 
Sattelstütze sieht auf dem Bild nach Reverb aus (wie neues Meta AM1)
Felgen wie gehabt: Mavic EN321


----------



## RumbleJungle (28. August 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde, woher die 10 mm mehr Federweg kommen. Ist dann eine andere Wippe verbaut oder eventuell der Dämpfer länger?

Genau so wenig ist bis jetzt zu erkennen ob es möglich ist einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu verbauen. Unterm Strich währe das für mich nicht so dramatisch aber schade um die Option.


----------



## elcane (29. August 2011)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, woher die 10 mm mehr Federweg kommen. Ist dann eine andere Wippe verbaut oder eventuell der Dämpfer länger?



10mm Unterschied im Hub brauchen bloß minimale Veränderungen in der Geo. Ich denke, das die Schwinge eine andere ist. Also das die Position der Aufnahme für den "schwimmenden" Dämpfer woanders ist. Aber wie gesagt, bei der Kinematik sind 10mm auf den Ansatzpunkt runtergerechnet, kaum zu sehen. Es sind ja die 10mm mehr Hub nur auf der Bahn der Achse. Es wäre theoretisch auch möglich, dass die Kettenstrebe einfach ein Stück länger ist.


----------



## RumbleJungle (29. August 2011)

Denke auch, dass man es am Ende so "hinbiegt". Aber wir werden es sehen. Hoffentlich ist man gleich so konsequent und verbaut ein Dämpfer mit mehr Hub und passt die Geometrie an. Das wäre ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## just_do_it (29. August 2011)

Hi,

also wer sich mal die Liste der Anbauteile anschauen will, dann diesem Link folgen:

http://www.commencal-canada.com/bicycles/2012-meta-sx-0

auch irgendwie merkwürdig, dass bei commencal canada mehr infos zu haben sind als bei commencal.com, naja...


----------



## RumbleJungle (29. August 2011)

just_do_it schrieb:


> auch irgendwie merkwürdig, dass bei commencal canada mehr infos zu haben sind als bei commencal.com, naja...



In Andorra wird halt gerade fleissig geschweißt, geschraubt und verpackt 

Aber danke für den Link. Leider läßt sich im Moment nicht wirklich mehr aus dem Internet quetschen.

Ich merke langsam wie ich immer ungeduldiger auf News werde. Oh man, ich glaube ich bin verliebt...


----------



## tschibi (6. September 2011)

Hat jemdand schon Infos bezüglich verschiedener Frame-Kits? 
Vip, Factory und in welchen Farben die Rahmen erhältlich sind. Oder gibts nur dieses Eiergelb


----------



## capcom (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, habe unter folgendem link Preisangaben für Framesets gefunden.
http://factoryjackson.com/2011/08/25/commencal-meta-am-and-sx-prices-announced/

FRAME META AM (frame only): 1499 (£1,322.26)

VIP META AM (frame + shock): 2099 (£1,851.51)

FACTORY META AM (frame + shock + fork + accessories): 3799 (£3,351.07)

META SX (frame only): 1599 (£1,410.98)

VIP META SX (frame + shock): 2199 (£1,940.42)

Availability is slated to be the beginning of December.


----------



## elcane (19. Oktober 2011)

elcane schrieb:


> Das Meta AM ist für November angekündigt, das SX für Dezember.



^^wie ich schon sagte .

In Deutschland wird das SX 1549,- als Frame only und 1899,-  als VIP kosten.

Das AM  wird 1399,-  als Frame olny, 1799,-  als VIP und 3299,-  als Factory Frameset kosten.

Also keinen Grund im Ausland zu kaufen


----------



## RogerRobert (24. November 2011)

Gibts denn schon irgendwo Geometriedaten? Ich hab irgendwie nix gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (25. November 2011)

Hier mal eine Übersicht der Geometriedaten:

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## RogerRobert (25. November 2011)

Sehr schön. Gibts da auch Empfehlungen was für eine Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße? Ich bin 1,84m und habe gerade ein CD Moto in M. Das Meta ist da schon etwas größer, oder? 

Grüße, Farby


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. November 2011)

Das ist richtig. Die für Dich passende Rahmengröße ist "L"

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## RogerRobert (28. November 2011)

Hmm, aber das "M" ist ja schon größer als mein alter Rahmen. Das Moto in "M" ist mit 56 cm Oberrohrlänge angegeben. Aber wer weiß schon wie die das gemessen haben . Aber das SX ist etwas kürzer als das Giant Reign in "L" und da saß ich ja kürzlich drauf und fand es eigentlich nicht zu groß. Also könnte L schon passen...

Danke Ralf für deine Hilfe


----------



## adrenalinmachin (29. November 2011)

So, hier mal der erste Testbericht:

Ich hatte das Glück mal ein Testbike für zwei Tage probefahren zu können.
Da ich aktuell ein auf 160mm gepimtes Meta 5 Carbon fahre habe ich auch einen guten Vergleich.

Grösse : L

Teststrecke: Üetliberg rauf und runter (Zürcher Hausberg mit DH-light Strecke)

Sitzposition:

Im Vergleich zum Meta 5 ist der Sitzwinkel steiler, man sitzt also weiter vorne.
Das bringt die Möglichkeit ev. eine 170er oder 180er gabel einzubauen und man immer noch effizient auf dem Bike sitzt.

Rauf:

Für mich ist das zum Klettern ein Gewinn, Gabelabsenkung habe ich nie vermisst.
Gewicht ist im Vergleich zum mein Meta 5 deutlich höher, trotzdem klettert es sich sehr gut.
Wippen tuts praktisch gar nicht, bin probehalber mal 300Hm in gut 10%iger Steigung ohne ProPedal hoch pedaliert.
Die 2-fach Kurbel mit 26-39 und 36-11 hinten ist schon ziehmlich grenzwertig für die gut 15kg.
Wenns richtig steil wird fehlt mir ein Gang.
Es geht schon, aber man muss ein bisschen kämpfen.
Alpencross würde ich mit dieser Übersetzung nicht fahren wollen.

Runter:

Im Vergleich zum Meta 5 DEUTLICH steiferer Rahmen (Meta 5 ist aber bekannt für weichen Rahmen).
Dadurch kommt viel weniger Unruhe ins Fahrwerk, speziell in hart gefahrene Anliegern und beim Springen, wo die Federung beim Absprung stark komprimiert wird.
Mir vermittelt das Fahrwerk viel mehr Sicherheit.
Das Bike fährt genau dorthin, wo ich hinziele.
Die Gabel ist nicht so der Bringer.
Nicht gerade grottenschlecht, aber die Kennlinie ist im Vergleich zu meiner Deville deutlich progressiver.
Auch würde ich gerne die Druckstufendämpfung verstellen können, ist mir hier ein bisschen zu weich. 
Aber für den Gesamtpreis des Bikes ist sie schon in Ordnung.
Der Hinterbau ist top und arbeitet sehr unauffällig.
Pedaliert sich gut und schluckt auch gut.
Hier genügt mir die Zugstufendämpfung ohne einstellbare Druckstufe.

Edit: KeFü fehlt, hat mir schon eimal die Kette werwurschtelt

Fazit:

Rauf recht gut bis sehr gut.
Runter der Bringer!

Habe das Ding bestellt!
Werde aber ne 180er Idylle SC einbauen.


----------



## Hell_Rider (29. November 2011)

Hey, ich wollte mir auch ein Meta SX zulegen, jetzt frage ich mich welche Größe ich am besten wählen soll. 
Ich liege mit meiner Größe von 181 und einer Schrittlänge von 82cm genau zwischen den Größen M und L. 
Ich hätte gerne ein Rad, was auf dem DH stabil liegt aber auch noch wendig genug ist, um auf engen trails fahren zu können.
Jetzt habe ich angst, dass L etwas zu groß ist, sodass es sich nicht mehr so wendig fährt. Aber zudem das bedenken, dass mir M was zu unruhig sein könnte.

Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?

und @ adrenalinmachin du hattest das Rad in L, wie groß bist du?


Grüße, Tim


----------



## adrenalinmachin (30. November 2011)

Hallo Höllenritter

Ich bin 183 gross.
Schrittlänge weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber ich bin da ziehmlich der Durchschnitt.
Mir hat das Teil sehr gut gepasst.
Es liegt sehr ruhig, aber auf unserem Hometrail, wo's recht eng ist, ist es trotzdem wendig genug.
Vor Allem bergauf wäre mir das M zu kurz.
Wenn Du irgendwelche Freeride Marathons bestreiten möchtest wäre ein laufruhigeres Bike eh die bessere Wahl.

Mein Bruder (gleichzeitig der Händler meines Vertrauens ), der 182 gross ist, testet es heute Abend.
Er bevorzugt im Ggensatz zu mir eher wendigere Bikes.
Ich werde ihn mal fragen wie er damit klarkommt.

Falls ich mich nicht melde kannst mich ja mit ner PM nerven, ich vergess solche Sachen gerne...

Gruss


----------



## RogerRobert (30. November 2011)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Hallo Höllenritter
> 
> Ich bin 183 gross.
> Schrittlänge weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber ich bin da ziehmlich der Durchschnitt.
> ...



Sehr schöne Angaben für Leute die noch die richtige Größe suchen


----------



## adrenalinmachin (30. November 2011)

So, Antwort vom Brüderchen gekriegt.
Er würde auch das L nehmen, rsp. er nimmt das L.


Wenn wir schon am Lobhudeln übers SX sind:

Der Remy hat die Megavalanche in La Reunion damit gewonnen....
....Das Ding kann ja gar nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Hell_Rider (30. November 2011)

Danke für den ausfühlichen Testbericht 

Werde mir das mit der Größe nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, denke aber, dass es ein L wird 

Ich denk auch, mit dem radel kann man nur hart am gas sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (1. Dezember 2011)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> So, Antwort vom Brüderchen gekriegt.
> Er würde auch das L nehmen, rsp. er nimmt das L.
> 
> 
> ...




Jep, das sind gute Neuigkeiten. Hier mal die beiden in Action...


----------



## adrenalinmachin (4. Dezember 2011)

Hmmmm......
Dieses gelbe Shirt vom Remy.....
Muss ich glaub auch noch organisieren...
Weiss jemand, ob und wo das erhältlich ist?


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin gestern ehe zufällig auf bikeparts-online.de über die Rahmen gestolpert. Ich habe
zwar schon Vorstellung und Fahrbericht von AM auf mtbfreeride.tv gelesen aber vor 
allem Preis hat mich überrascht. 
Fahre zur Zeit Enduro von Stevens. Bin öfters in Bikeparks unterwegs. In Sommer riss
mir schon die Kettenstrebe, habe zwar die ersetzt bekommen, aber rechne fest damit 
dass es wider passiert, ist halt leichtes Enduro. So bin ich auf der Suche nach einem 
Ersatz(demnächst). 
Meta SX hat mir echt angetan. Design, technische Konzept, und Philosophie, die hinter 
dem Bike stecken, gefallen mir. 3,5 kg für einen AM Bike finde ich bisschen zu viel, aber 
für Enduro, den nicht mal Profi kaputt bekommen sollen, völlig in Ordnung. Ich hasse 
einfach, wenn Dinge die mir gefallen kaputt gehen! 

Meine eigentliche Frage: Passt ein Dämpfer mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter rein?

Im Vorstellung hier auf MTB News steh Zitat: _Die Kinematik ist dabei speziell für Luft-_
_Dämpfer ausgelegt und sollte nicht mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfern kombiniert werden._. Ich 
habe die Kennlinie von Hinterbau angeschaut, Übersetzung nimmt gleichmäßig von 
1:2,85 am Anfang des Hubes bis auf 1:2,45 am Ende ab. Also leicht progressiv, zum 
vergleich Liteville 601 1:3,451:1,95  extrem progressiv ehe was für Lüftdämpfer. 
Also finde ich die Aussage nicht ganz richtig ist. Ich befürchte fasst, dass Stahldämpfer 
einfach wegen zu 99% vorhandenen Ausgleichsbehälter nicht rein passt. 
Aber Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, daher die Frage. 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## bernd-dasbrot (26. Dezember 2011)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> ...allem Preis hat mich überrascht. ...



Der Preis ist nicht alles... Ich hab mit denen auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Die erzählen dir einen vom Pferd was Lieferzeiten und so angeht u.v.m. Ich würde Dir raten, schau mal auf commencal.com, dort stehen ein paar Fachhändler. Die haben dann auch Ahnung von dem was sie verkaufen. Ich hab meins bei commencal-bikes.de gekauft. Die wissen genau was sie tun, weil sie nix anderes als Commencal machen und können dir auch mal bei speziellen Problemen helfen.


----------



## elcane (26. Dezember 2011)

@bernd: 

Natürlich freut es uns wenn Du mit unserem Service zufrieden warst. Dennoch möchten wir Dich bitten hier in diesem Forum kein Namedropping zu betreiben. Das Forum darf und sollte nicht zu Werbezwecken genutzt werden. Ausserdem könnte das ganze auch auf uns zurückfallen, da es so aussehen könnte als wären wir für solche Einträge verantwortlich. Für Feedback nutze bitte unser Facebook. 

BG

Thomas - Commencal-bikes.de


----------



## VerdammteAxt (26. Dezember 2011)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin gestern ehe zufällig auf bikeparts-online.de über die Rahmen gestolpert. Ich habe
> zwar schon Vorstellung und Fahrbericht von AM auf mtbfreeride.tv gelesen aber vor
> allem Preis hat mich überrascht.



Eigentlich hatte ich mir ein Nukeproof Mega vorbestellt aber bei dem Preis bin ich gerade am überlegen obs nicht doch ein Commencal wird


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (27. Dezember 2011)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Meine eigentliche Frage: Passt ein Dämpfer mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter rein?


Habe mich selber schlau gemacht! Laut englischsprachigen Foren passt in Meta kein 
Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Dem Schreiber nach, ist es Aussage von Commencal 
selbst. Schade eigentlich, das Bike gefällt mir sonst sehr gut. 




bernd-dasbrot schrieb:


> Der Preis ist nicht alles...


Ja, wenn es um Hundert Euro geht, aber bei 350, also 20% weniger, nehme ich gewisse 
Einschränkungen im Service in Kauf, irgendwohin muss ja der günstige Preis auch kommen. 




VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mir ein Nukeproof Mega vorbestellt aber bei dem Preis bin ich gerade am überlegen obs nicht doch ein Commencal wird


Mega habe ich auch angeschaut. Finde aber, dass die Kettenstrebe mit fast 440 mm zu 
lang ist und nur 150mm am Heck, sind für 180er Gabel zu wenig, 160mm bei Meta SX 
sind schon grenzwertig. 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## la bourde (31. Dezember 2011)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin gestern ehe zufällig auf bikeparts-online.de über die Rahmen gestolpert. Ich habe
> zwar schon Vorstellung und Fahrbericht von AM auf mtbfreeride.tv gelesen aber vor
> ...



Hallo Johannes,


ich glaube, dass du dich irrst.
Die Ratios, die du gegeben hast, sind die des Meta AM Rahmens.




(NB: Irgendwie die Kurve bezeichnet als Meta 6 stimmt nicht. Das Ratio geht von 3.02 bis 2.52 mit Linkage ...)
Der SX sollte progressiver als das AM sein, da er den Supreme Racing (160mm) und den Meta 6 ersetzen soll.

Das Liteville ist aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu progressiv, auch für einen Stahldämpfer. Die meistens DH Bike sind sogar nicht so progressiv.




			
				Johannes_180bpm schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich selber schlau gemacht! Laut englischsprachigen Foren passt in Meta kein
> Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Dem Schreiber nach, ist es Aussage von Commencal
> selbst. Schade eigentlich, das Bike gefällt mir sonst sehr gut.


Haben sie über das neue Meta gesprochen ?
In dem alten Rahmen passt auch nur Luftdämpfer.


----------



## RogerRobert (31. Dezember 2011)

Nach meiner (rein optischen) Einschätzung passt da kein Ausgleichsbehälter rein. Beim V3 passt der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Einfedern gerade so zwischen den Hauptlagern der Schwinge durch, beim SX ist das garnicht möglich.

Nach meiner ersten Testfahrt (auf unserem Downhill-Track) muss ich sagen das Bike fährt sich schon sehr gut. Auch die anschließenden kurzen Uphills waren super zu fahren (trotz des kurzen Vorbaus und der nicht absenkbaren Gabel). 

Aber ein Problem habe ich dennoch. Ich kann bei dem L-Rahmen den Sattel nicht so tief einstellen, wie ich das gerne würde. Das Sitzrohr ist ja ewig lang (5cm länger als beim M-Rahmen). Was gibts da für Möglichkeiten? Außer abflexen ? Tiefer bauenden Sattel? 

Schöne Grüße und nen guten Rutsch,
FAB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elcane (31. Dezember 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> ...Der SX sollte progressiver als das AM sein, da er den Supreme Racing (160mm) und den Meta 6 ersetzen soll...



Ich weiß nicht wer dir sowas erzählt hat. Fakt ist, dass das Meta AM dem Meta 5 folgt und das Meta SX dem Meta 6 folgt. Als Nachfolger fürs Supreme 6(Racing) wird wohl das Supreme JR (basierend auf dem V3) kommen. Ist aber noch nicht bestätigt. Es würde aber auch keinen Sinn machen einem Supreme ein Meta folgen zu lassen.


----------



## evilesel (1. Januar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Nach meiner (rein optischen) Einschätzung  passt da kein Ausgleichsbehälter rein. Beim V3 passt der  Ausgleichsbehälter beim Einfedern gerade so zwischen den Hauptlagern der  Schwinge durch, beim SX ist das garnicht möglich.
> 
> Nach meiner ersten Testfahrt (auf unserem Downhill-Track) muss ich sagen  das Bike fährt sich schon sehr gut. Auch die anschließenden kurzen  Uphills waren super zu fahren (trotz des kurzen Vorbaus und der nicht  absenkbaren Gabel).
> 
> ...



Hey,
Frohes neues erstmal 
Ich denke du wirst am Königsstuhl gefahren sein , vielleicht sieht man sich mal (kleines commencal treffen nicht immer nur Nicolais  )
Ich fahre das neue Meta Am ....
Das mit der Sattelstütze kannst du nur mit Abflexen lösen  - eine Reverb hast du ja schon verbaut- eventuell Reverb raus und eine normale Stütze dann kommst du ca 3 cm tiefer als mit der Reverb.
Ich fahre ein M Rahmen bei 174cm , Reverb komplett drin und es ist grenzwertig könnte noch 20mm tiefer sein.

Zum Dämpfer:
Der verbaute Fox  ist okay aber nicht das beste - leicht überdämpft wie ich finde...ich überlege mir ob ich einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 High Volume zum vergleich zulege, jedoch bin ich mir da mit den tunes noch unsicher aber den gibts gerade um 220 euro.
Alternativ den neuen Marzocchi Roco Air LO Dämpfer - das wird auch der größte sein der reingeht. 
Kann jemand was zu den Dämpfern sagen?
Dämpfer mit Piggy kann man vergessen!!!

Rogerrobert kannst du mir mal deine Dämpfer einstellungen senden mit Gewicht etc, gerna auch per Pm.


Ps:
Hat jemand etwas von einem mudguard gehört oder weiß man näheres? soll ja was kommen....
Der Dämpfer hält bei dem Beschuss keine 2 Monate


Danke


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (1. Januar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo Johannes,
> 
> 
> ich glaube, dass du dich irrst.
> ...


 
ich habe mich auch auf Meta Am bezogen, da über SX nur wenig Info gibt. 
Gehe davon aus, dass unterschied zwischen AM und SX nur minimal ist. 

Und im Forum ging es schon über neue AM.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Kailinger (2. Januar 2012)

Die Geometriedaten des SX sind nun "offiziell" auf der Commencal HP online.

Wenn ich die Daten mit denen des AM vergleiche, kann ich folgendes mehrfach gelesenes Statemement nicht ganz glauben:
"Der Rahmen des SX ist der gleiche wie der des AM, nur der Umlenkhebel ist anders."

Das AM scheint "vornerum" (Oberrohr/ Reach) ne ganze Ecke (ca. 15mm) länger zu sein als der SX. Wie das durch nen anderen Umlenkhebel gehen soll, erscheint mir fraglich. Wenn ich seither an meinen Rädern was an der Umlenkung/ den Buchsen gebastelt hab war "flacher" immer auch "länger".

Kann jemand Stellung beziehen?

Konkreter Hintergrund: bin 1,78m und fahr nen perfekt passenden Meta 5 in L mit 160er Gabel und 50er Vorbau. Das SX in L erscheint mir passend bzw. vergleichbar (605er OR), das AM in L schon fast zu lang (620er OR).

Danke schon vorab und Gruß, 
Kai


----------



## Hell_Rider (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme die Tage auch ein am in M bei 1.80. Hatte auch vorher die überlegung gemacht mir ein sx anzuschaffen und hatte mich bei dem Modell für die Größe L entschieden. Letztendlich bestellte ich mir dann das AM in M, wie schon gesagt wegen der Oberrohrlänge. 
Werde die Tage mal Posten wie die größe so ist. 
Gruß, Tim


----------



## evilesel (2. Januar 2012)

Das Meta am bei 180 cm und m ist aufjedenfall zu klein meiner Meinung nach 
Ich bin 174 und es passt gut mit einem 70er Vorbau , kleiner dürfte es nicht sein  ( Trailriding )
Ich glaube Commencal gibt horizontal maße an und keine Actual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. Januar 2012)

elcane schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wer dir sowas erzählt hat. Fakt ist, dass das Meta AM dem Meta 5 folgt und das Meta SX dem Meta 6 folgt. Als Nachfolger fürs Supreme 6(Racing) wird wohl das Supreme JR (basierend auf dem V3) kommen. Ist aber noch nicht bestätigt. Es würde aber auch keinen Sinn machen einem Supreme ein Meta folgen zu lassen.



Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
Wenn ich mich ganz gut erinnere, hatte Nicolas (Commençals Designer) auf velovert geschrieben, dass das neue Supreme JR 180mm Federweg bekommen sollte (was ich doof fand, ein mini-DH mit 180 macht wenig Sinn, wenn die Strecke 180mm Federweg benötigt, dann nehme ich ein richtiges DH Bike, oder ? Marketing, Marketing ...).
Und daher wollten sie dieses Meta SX ein bisschen "groesser" als das heutige Meta 6. Ist immer noch kein mini DH, ist aber progressiver als ein Meta 6.
Der Unterschied zwischen das AM und das SX ist deutlicher als zwischen ein Meta 55 und ein 6.
(Meiner Meinung nach waren die Beide zu ähnlich)

Die beide Rahmen sind auf jeden Fall unterschiedlich. Ein Supreme 8 und ein Supreme Dh, oder ein Meta 55 und ein Meta 6 sehen auch ähnlich aus, aber sie haben wenig gemeinsame Teile (die Wippe und der Hauptrahmen sind anders auf die Meta, die Schwinge und der Hauptrahmen sind unterschiedlich auf die Supreme)


----------



## Kailinger (3. Januar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Die beide Rahmen sind auf jeden Fall unterschiedlich.



Dann räumen wir jetzt ein für alle Mal mit der wohl falschen "Wahrheit" auf? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## la bourde (6. Januar 2012)

Ne, kann ich dir leider nicht versprechen, dass es so ist.
Wie gesagt, ich habe es auf velovert vor Monaten gelesen.
Aber ich kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass Commencal der gleiche Rahmen (unter Rahmen verstehen: Hauptrahmen + Schwinge + Wippe) für das SX und das AM benutzt.


----------



## dj eastwood (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich interessiere mich sehr für das Meta SX , kann im Netz noch keinen vernünftigen Fahrbericht finden. Hat es denn jemand von euch schon getestet und kann ein paar Auskünfte zum Fahrverhalten , Hinterbau etc. Geben ?
Oder vielleicht ein Link zu einem gescheiten Fahrbericht 

Danke !


----------



## Hell_Rider (21. Januar 2012)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich sehr für das Meta SX , kann im Netz noch keinen vernünftigen Fahrbericht finden. Hat es denn jemand von euch schon getestet und kann ein paar Auskünfte zum Fahrverhalten , Hinterbau etc. Geben ?
> Oder vielleicht ein Link zu einem gescheiten Fahrbericht
> ...



Hey, schau doch mal auf Seite 1., da hat adrenalinmachin einen netten Bericht geschrieben


----------



## RogerRobert (21. Januar 2012)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> ich interessiere mich sehr für das Meta SX , kann im Netz noch keinen vernünftigen Fahrbericht finden. Hat es denn jemand von euch schon getestet und kann ein paar Auskünfte zum Fahrverhalten , Hinterbau etc. Geben ?
> Oder vielleicht ein Link zu einem gescheiten Fahrbericht
> 
> Danke !



Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht  Fahrbericht Commencal Meta SX. Ist gestern fertig geworden. Ist ein schönes Spielzeug


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Januar 2012)

@rogerrobert: sehr guter bericht und schönes video. da sieht man, daß der tester was von der materie versteht!


----------



## RogerRobert (22. Januar 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @rogerrobert: sehr guter bericht und schönes video. da sieht man, daß der tester was von der materie versteht!



Danke sehr. Ich bin zwar kein Materialfetischist, aber ich denke ich weiß schon wie etwas funktionieren sollte  Und das Meta funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## adrenalinmachin (23. Januar 2012)

So, endlich ist mein SX angekommen.
Habs gleich mal ein bisschen modifiziert.
Leichtere Räder (Hope Hoops) rein und gleich mal 300g gespart.
Reifen habe ich die Originalbereifung (Ardent 2.4 und 2.25) mit Milch und Yellowtape schlauchlos montiert.
Leichterer Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel, hat nochmals minus 400g ergeben.
Gabel habe ich durch eine BOS Idylle SC ersetzt, macht ca. plus 500g.
Pedale sind Sixpack Icon AL (suche aber noch leichtere weisse Pedalen).
An der Waage hat die Zahl 15090 aufgeleuchtet.
durch leichter Pedale feile ich nochmals 100g runter, dann ist aber Schluss, rsp. mein Budget gesprengt.
Für Bikepark werde ich aber die Original Räder mit DH Reifen verwenden.
Dann wird es gut 16kg wiegen.
Ein richtig leichtes Bike aufzubauen wird mit diesem Rahmen schwierig, ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig.

Testfahrt konnte ich erst in der Tiefgarage machen, weil Wetter und Gesundheit sind zur Zeit Sch..e sind.
Der Lenkwinkel ist nochmals flacher geworden und es fühlt sich wie ein DHler an (will es eigentlich auch pedalierbarer als Mini-DHler nutzen).
Bin schon mal auf den ersten Einsatz gespannt.....


----------



## RogerRobert (23. Januar 2012)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> So, endlich ist mein SX angekommen.
> Habs gleich mal ein bisschen modifiziert.
> Leichtere Räder (Hope Hoops) rein und gleich mal 300g gespart.
> Reifen habe ich die Originalbereifung (Ardent 2.4 und 2.25) mit Milch und Yellowtape schlauchlos montiert.
> ...



Gibts denn auch schon Bilder? Dann her damit! 
Und was haste mit dem Sattel gespart? Der ist doch schon sehr leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleMark (23. Januar 2012)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> ...
> Gabel habe ich durch eine BOS Idylle SC ersetzt, macht ca. plus 500g.
> ...



Die hat doch standard 180mm. Aber anscheinend gibt's die Option mit 160mm. Welche Variante hast du denn verbaut? Und wie steht's mit der Einbaulänge?

Ich möchte bei meinem die Deville 160 einbauen und versuche gerade die Einbaulängen zu finden (auch der original verbauten FOX Float). Evtl. liesst einer mit, der das bereits weiss?

*EDIT:*
Das habe ich bereits gefunden: Deville 160 - 545mm und 170 - 555mm (auf mehreren Website bestätigt)


----------



## adrenalinmachin (23. Januar 2012)

teleMark schrieb:


> Die hat doch standard 180mm. Aber anscheinend gibt's die Option mit 160mm. Welche Variante hast du denn verbaut? Und wie steht's mit der Einbaulänge?
> 
> Ich möchte bei meinem die Deville 160 einbauen und versuche gerade die Einbaulängen zu finden (auch der original verbauten FOX Float). Evtl. liesst einer mit, der das bereits weiss?
> 
> ...


Die Idylle gibts nur in 180mm.
Einbaulänge weiss ich gerade nicht, ist aber um 20mm länger als die Fox 36
Ich wollte das SX aber auch eher als Mix aus Enduro und Mini- DH aufbauen.
Am BikeAttack werde ich fürs Rennen verm. die Deville von meinem Meta 5 einbauen.
Quali werde ich mit der Idylle fahren.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (23. Januar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Gibts denn auch schon Bilder? Dann her damit!
> Und was haste mit dem Sattel gespart? Der ist doch schon sehr leicht


Sattel ist 100g leichter (Selle Italia SLR)
150g zu 250g
Wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre der Tausch nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen, der originale Sattel ist auch sehr hübsch und bequem.Aber ich WOLLTE es. :-D
Fotos (Handyqualität) sollten mittlerweile in meinem Album sein, falls ich nicht zu blöde war.


----------



## dj eastwood (24. Januar 2012)

@rogerrobert
Das nenn ich mal ein Fahrbericht, kam ja wie gerufen 
Du nimmst das Ding ja ordentlich her somit scheint bestätigt zu sein, dass man die Karre auch ab und zu in den Bikepark ausführen kann ?

Hast Du noch ein paar Worte zum Hinterbau ? Ist er schluckfreudig, Plüsch oder eher straff ?

P.S. Ich glaub ich bin verliebt in das gelbe Schmuckstück und bald siegt " haben will" gegen Vernunft 

Grüsse


----------



## RogerRobert (24. Januar 2012)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Du nimmst das Ding ja ordentlich her somit scheint bestätigt zu sein, dass man die Karre auch ab und zu in den Bikepark ausführen kann ?
> 
> Hast Du noch ein paar Worte zum Hinterbau ? Ist er schluckfreudig, Plüsch oder eher straff ?
> 
> Grüsse



Klar kann man das teil auch in den Bikepark ausführen. Mit sicherheit kann es einiges wegstecken. 

Der Hinterbau ist etwas zwischen Plüsch und straff. Recht sensibel und der Federweg wird effektiv genutzt. Gegen Ende des Federweges auch recht progressiv und schützt so vor Durchschlägen. 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter


----------



## Kerberos (25. Januar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Fahrbericht ... ist gestern fertig geworden.


 Cool, Commençal hat Deinen Bericht (und den alten vom V3) in facebook gepostet und verlinkt. - Oder bist Du das selbst?


----------



## RogerRobert (25. Januar 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Cool, Commençal hat Deinen Bericht (und den alten vom V3) in facebook gepostet und verlinkt. - Oder bist Du das selbst?



Das ware die schon selber  Aber wenn sie Bikefotos von Commencal-Besitzern posten, warum nicht auch Videos?


----------



## capcom (1. März 2012)

Schade.. keine Bilder, Videos und Meinungen mehr seit 1 Monat. Ich hoffe nächste WO endlich in den Besitz eines SX zu gelangen.

Eine Frage dazu: das DH-Bike besitzt 2 Gewindeeinlässe, um einen Fender über dem Dämpfer zu platzieren. Sieht das bei SX/AM ähnlich aus? Oder ist es ein völlig andere Konstruktion?


----------



## RogerRobert (1. März 2012)

Gewinde gibts am SX keine. Der Original-Fender den es aber noch nicht gibt, soll so etwas wie ein Neoprenschutz sein. Wie der aussehen soll weiß ich aber leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capcom (1. März 2012)

mhh.. ich dachte ich hätte soetwas in deinem Bericht gelesen. Dein Vid hat mich übrigens überzeugt das Bike zu kaufen, da ich mir zumindest vorstelle so zu fahren  vielen Dank nochmal..


----------



## RogerRobert (1. März 2012)

Kein Problem. Wenn das drinnen stand, dann ist es falsch . Es sind definitiv keine Gewinde vorhanden. Ich habe mir mit einem Stück Schlauch ausgeholfen und das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## la bourde (1. März 2012)

Dieses Commencal Meta SX gehoert zu einem BOS Mitarbeiter.

Kein SX, sondern ein richtiges sexy AM:


----------



## la bourde (6. März 2012)

Marketing:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37232489"]COMMENCAL META SX on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## capcom (7. März 2012)

@la bourde. tolles bike. ich könnte sofort aufspringen. viel spass damit.

BOS-Elemente finde ich reizvoll. Doch da ich bis heute keine Servicekits im Handel gesehen habe und nur einschicken als Alternative bleibt, sind sie bis dato außen vor.


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen welchen Steuersatz man für das SX benötigt? Ich kann leider nirgendwo Angaben finden.

Mehr als "tapered" steht leider nirgends...

Integriert, voll intergriert, oversize tapered... gibt ja nun ne recht große Auswahl  edit sagt: ZS44 oben ZS56 unten beide semi integriert. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Verbaut werden soll eine 2012er 160er Deville mit 1 1/8" Schaft.

Die Maße des Sattelrohrs wären auch noch cool, also Innen und Außenmaß. Ein Link zu den technischen Daten wäre natürlich auch klasse. Suche nun schon eine Weile, aber es ist nix zu finden. hier sagt edit: 31.6mm  Sattelrohr // 34.9mm  Sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (9. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen welchen Steuersatz man für das SX benötigt? Ich kann leider nirgendwo Angaben finden.
> 
> Mehr als "tapered" steht leider nirgends...
> 
> ...







Tadaaa: http://www.commencal.com/web/bicycles/bikes/all-mountain/meta-sx

Einfach mal Onkel Internet fragen 

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2012)

Hmm aber da kann ich, bis auf den Sattelstützeninnendurchmesser, nichts von dem finden was ich gesucht habe...

Aber wie schon geschrieben, hatte ich die Daten ja noch gefunden, allerdings waren sie vom Meta AM. Was ja aber in diesen Bereichen gleich sein sollte.


----------



## capcom (9. März 2012)

das Video auf vimeo zum Meta SX (3-4 Beiträge weiter oben) bestätigt bei 2:03 die Maße für ZS44 und ZS56.


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2012)

Hat schon jemand versucht einen Manitou Swinger Expert bzw. den baugleichen Evolver zu verbauen? Nach Probieren mit dem Rahmen könnte es passen...


----------



## Erzengel.ch (25. März 2012)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Leichtere Räder (Hope Hoops) rein und gleich mal 300g gespart.



Wie schwer waren den die Orginalräder? Es gibt leider sehr viele Hope Hoops Rädervarianten, da ist es schwer die Richtigen zu finden


----------



## adrenalinmachin (28. März 2012)

Erzengel.ch schrieb:


> Wie schwer waren den die Orginalräder? Es gibt leider sehr viele Hope Hoops Rädervarianten, da ist es schwer die Richtigen zu finden



Die Originalräder waren so um 2150g.
Die Hoops 1820g.
Hoops sind mit Pro II Naben und ZTR Flow Felgen ausgerüstet.
Speichen irgendwelche 1.8-2.0 Dinger (von Sapim glaube ich).
Nippel aus Messing.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (29. März 2012)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Die Originalräder waren so um 2150g.
> Die Hoops 1820g.
> Hoops sind mit Pro II Naben und ZTR Flow Felgen ausgerüstet.
> Speichen irgendwelche 1.8-2.0 Dinger (von Sapim glaube ich).
> Nippel aus Messing.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## mgac (29. März 2012)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Die Originalräder waren so um 2150g.
> Die Hoops 1820g.
> Hoops sind mit Pro II Naben und ZTR Flow Felgen ausgerüstet.
> Speichen irgendwelche 1.8-2.0 Dinger (von Sapim glaube ich).
> Nippel aus Messing.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren in den Hope Hoops mit Flow DT Competition Speichen verbaut.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (15. April 2012)

Für alle die wie ich mit einem Meta SX liebäugeln, hier noch ein Video zum Anreiz:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40304314"]"I want to brooaap free" by Nico Quere on Vimeo[/ame]
Also wenn das kein Bike-for-All ist...


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2012)

Für meins sollten morgen endlich alle restlichen Teile ankommen. 

Bis jetzt habe ich geplant den Lenkwinkel nochmal um 1° abzuflachen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das wirklich eine so gute Idee ist, da ich das Rad auch mit einer 170er Gabel fahren werde.

Das wären dann ca. 64,8° ?!? 

Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass das aktuelle Fanes mit 180er FOX auch bei sub 65° ist aber unsicher bin ich jetzt trotzdem.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Sind sub 65° zu viel des guten? Das Meta soll schon eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein, die allerdings noch ein DH Bike an die Seite gestellt bekommt. Nur habe ich wohl nie Lust das "Dicke" zu nehmen. Somit sollte es in den deutschen Parks, Gardasee, Sallbach, Finale und Co. "zurecht" kommen. Bisher fahre ich mein Marin mit knapp unter 66°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesome (18. April 2012)

Hey zusammen,
ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir das SX zulegen werde. 
Ich bin mir nur unsicher in der Grösse. Ich bin 1.90 gross, und bin das M (natürlich viel zu klein) Probe gefahren. 

Ich möchte auch gut mit dem Teil den Berg hoch kommen, insofern weiss ich nicht ob L langt oder ich XL brauche.
Kennt sich da jemand von euch aus?

Danke!


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. April 2012)

Kommt ein bißchen darauf an, was Du für Vorlieben beim Fahrverhalten hast.

Eher wendig, dann würde ich L nehmen (bis 1,88m)
Magst Du es lieber mit ruhigerem Geradeauslauf, dann XL (ab 1,88m)

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## Hell_Rider (23. April 2012)

Kurz eine andere Frage. Habe immer gedacht das Meta hat ne tapered Gabel drin.. Gerade beim Ausbau gesehen, dass nur ne 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel drin ist. Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt ob "dank" der innenerlegten Zugführung eine Tapered Gabel passt?
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## mgac (23. April 2012)

ich hab ne tapered Gabel im sx verbaut. geht ohne probleme


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2012)

Eine tapered  Gabel ist kein Thema unten ist im Steuerrohr dank dem 56mm Innendurchmesser massig Platz.

Ich habe meine Züge noch komplett mit Filzklebeband überzogen damit nix klappert, wie man es schon öfters gelesen hat. 

Für alle Selbstaufbauer noch ein paar Hinweise die mich beim Aufbau mehr oder weniger vorhersehbar überrascht haben.

1) Tretkurbel passt nix mit 30mm Achse. Um für den Hinterbau noch Platz zu schaffen ist im Tretlager ein Absatz. Shimano mit 24mm passt, e:13 mit 30mm nicht. 

2) Innenlager die einen Bund hinter dem Lager haben müssen abgedreht werden oder passen auch nicht, da selbiger Absatz im Weg ist.

3) Der Manitou ISX-6 Evolver passt leider wirklich nicht. Evtl. würde durch den dünnen Piggy Pack ein Monarch+ passen, das konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.

4)wie schon geschrieben, wenn ihr eh schon die Züge selber durch den Rahmen fummelt, am besten einpacken sonst kann es unter Umständen im Unterrohr klappern.

5)einen Klebesockel besorgen um den Umwerferzug nochmal am Sitzrohr zu befestigen, sonst schleift es spätestens beim Einfedern an der Wippe.

6)...
7)...
8) evtl fällt mir nochmal was ein...

9) Ne Menge Spaß haben mit dem Radl, meine ersten Runden waren sehr nett. Ende der Woche wird es am Gardasee ordentlich getestet. 

Zur Größe: Ich fahre bei 171 Gr. M. Ich mag es schön laufruhig...


----------



## Matze2080 (26. April 2012)

Hat den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer schon mal wer auf der Waage gehabt?
Sind die 3,5kg wo man so liest inkl. Dämpfer?

@[email protected]
Bin auch 1,71m und tendiere eigentlich zu Gr. S
Bist du Gr. S mal gefahren? Wenn ich die Geodaten mit meinem Torque vergleiche, müsste S eher passen. Der Reach Wert ist beim Torque sogar noch kürzer, und da passt es mit 55er Vorbau perfekt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Erzengel.ch (26. April 2012)

Ich konnte endlich ein SX in M testen. Ich bin 1,76 m und war voll zufrieden mit der Grösse. Ich würde trotz Richtwerte in diesem Forum jedem empfehlen, wenn möglich selber eine Runde mit der Wunschgrösse zu fahren. Z.B. hat mein altes Whiplash die gleiche Oberrohrlänge und nur 1° Lenkwinkelabweichung, aber einen Unterschied von 10° beim Sitzwinkel. Bergauf machte das einen riesen Unterschied. Nur mit den Geometriedaten alleine wäre das eher ein Ratespiel geworden und ich wäre bei einem L oder einem Meta AM in M gelandet.
Als Testergebnis kann ich nur sagen: Geht erstaunlich gut den Berg hoch und umso besser wieder runter. Meine Bestellung ist schon raus


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2012)

Der Rahmen in Größe M wiegt OHNE alles 3610g.

Ich bin das Rad heute das erste mal etwas länger in dafür vorgesehenem Terrain am Mt. Brione gefahren.

Ich bin begeistert, obwohl ich für die Festival Woche sogar noch die 2.4er tubeless RQ aufgezogen habe, die pro Reifen bei 1060g liegt, war der kurze Anstiegt sehr gut zu fahren. Bergab hat es auch nicht enttäuscht ich fahre es mit einer 2012er 170mm Vengeance und habe damit einen Lenkwinkel von 65.09°, damit sinkt der Reach auf 443.

Ich komme mit dem M Rahmen super zurecht.


----------



## XzeitgeistX (28. April 2012)

Bezogen auf die Geometrie, aber auch Übersetzung:
Ist das SX denn auch was für Touren, bei denen man sich zu Beginn 1000hm auf Teer/Schotter hochschraubt? Z.B. sowas wie in Finale zur Nato Base?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesome (28. April 2012)

Habs jetzt grade bekommen, und bin absolut begeistert!

Ich hab mir an den Dämpfer ein bisschen Plexiglas rangebunden, sodass der vor Dreck geschützt wird. Der liegt nämlich genau in der "Schusslinie" vom Reifen.

Mit meinen 1.90 passt mir XL wie angegossen!

@XzeitgeistX: Kommt drauf an wie fit du bist. Habs noch nie ausprobiert mit meinem, aber 1000hm fordern dann schon eine beachtliche Kondition, sind ja immerhin ~15Kg.
Geh doch mal zum Händler und leih dir eins für nen Tag aus, dann siehst du es ja.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (29. April 2012)

XzeitgeistX schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Geometrie, aber auch Übersetzung:
> Ist das SX denn auch was für Touren, bei denen man sich zu Beginn 1000hm auf Teer/Schotter hochschraubt? Z.B. sowas wie in Finale zur Nato Base?



Beim Komplettrad müsste man noch entweder die Kassette oder/und das kleine vordere Ritzel austauschen, damit du die 15 kg nicht mehr ganz so spürst. Um das Bike noch auf 14kg zu bringen, ohne seine endurocharakteristik einzubüssen müsstest du noch ca. 2000 drauflegen.

Ein Meta AM wäre denke ich einfacher zum tourentauglich machen.


----------



## mgac (29. April 2012)

Awesome schrieb:


> Ich hab mir an den Dämpfer ein bisschen Plexiglas rangebunden, sodass der vor Dreck geschützt wird. Der liegt nämlich genau in der "Schusslinie" vom Reifen.



Leider liegt der Dämpfer auch in der "Schusslinie" der Schwinge. Soll heissen, beim Einfedern kollidiert die Luftkammer meines RP23HV mit dem Hinterbau. Zwar nur minimal, aber der Lack ist ab 

Ich würde also dazu raten, das mal zu kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls kurz nen Dremel in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Awesome (29. April 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Leider liegt der Dämpfer auch in der "Schusslinie" der Schwinge. Soll heissen, beim Einfedern kollidiert die Luftkammer meines RP23HV mit dem Hinterbau. Zwar nur minimal, aber der Lack ist ab
> 
> Ich würde also dazu raten, das mal zu kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls kurz nen Dremel in die Hand zu nehmen.



Echt? Also bei meinem RP2 BV gibts da null Probleme...


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2012)

XzeitgeistX schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Geometrie, aber auch Ãbersetzung:
> Ist das SX denn auch was fÃ¼r Touren, bei denen man sich zu Beginn 1000hm auf Teer/Schotter hochschraubt? Z.B. sowas wie in Finale zur Nato Base?



Das Bike lÃ¤Ãt sich selbst mit dicken Reifen ganz gut auf hohe 14kg bringen. Mein Aufbau liegt bei ca. 3,5kâ¬ und sub 15kg mit 2.4er RQ tubeless.

Habe das Bike gerade gestern "eigenfÃ¼Ãig" von Torbole bis zum Skull(Val del Diaol) hochgetreten ca. 1050Hm auf 10km. 

Das Bike klettert wirklich sehr gut und ist beim Treten schÃ¶n ruhig. Meine Kondition wÃ¼rde ich selber als eher mies einstufen.

Von allen Bikes die ich bis jetzt besessen habe, kommt es, soweit ich bisher testen konnte, der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau am nÃ¤chsten.

Einzig das Verhalten im Park, bzw. bei SprÃ¼ngen konnte ich hier am See noch nicht wirklich testen.

Nachdem ich in meinem letzten Bike die Deville und den VipÂ´r drin hatte wollte ich dieses mal was neues probieren und habe dem Meta SX ein Fahrwerk von X-Fusion verpasst mit der 2012 Vengeance 170 HLR DLA und dem 2012er O2 RCX. Die Gabel ist ein Traum, von der DÃ¤mpfung einer Deville absolut ebenbÃ¼rtig, nur mit dem netten Feature der Federwegsverstellung. Beim DÃ¤mpfer habe ich fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack noch etwas zu viel Endprogression, da muss der DÃ¤mpfer nochmal angepasst werden.


----------



## mgac (30. April 2012)

was hast du denn so verbaut?

Ich liege mit: 

Lyrik rc2 dh solo air
rp23
Hope/Flow/Ardent 2,4 +Schläuche
slx/xt Mix
Reverb

bei 15,3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2012)

Hi habe bisher keine Partlist, daher nur mal die grÃ¶bsten Sachen.

Rahmen: Meta SX GrÃ¶Ãe M
Gabel: X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA 170
Steuersatz: Reset Racing Flatstack
DÃ¤mpfer: X-FUSION O2 RCX
Bremse: XTR 988 Trail Titanschrauben an Bremsbefestigung und Scheibenaufnahme 
Scheiben: Ashima AI Rotor 203/180
Kurbel: XTR M-972 incl. Canyon XTR Bash
KettenfÃ¼hrung: Bionicon c.Guide v2
Kette: KMC X10L
Schaltwerk: XTR M972 9-fach
Trigger: XTR M972 9-fach mit I-Spec Halter zur Montage mit dem Bremshebel
Kasette XTR 9-fach
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SX 2012
Reifen: Conti Rubberqueen 2.4 tubeless
Lenker: 3T Extendo Ltd. 740mm
Griffe: PRO Lock ON
Vorbau: Hope FR Titanschrauben
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Modell 2011
Sattelklemme: LightWeight Carbon
StÃ¼tze: X-Fusion Hilo ohne Remote
Innenlager: Superstars Angle Tech
Hinterachse: Superstars 12x135
Pedale: Syntace Number Nine Custom GrÃ¶Ãe M mit 9 Alupins je Seite

Hab ich was vergessen? Wenn ja einfach fragen. Dazu kommen nochmal ca. 100g Schutzfolie von 3M.

Mit Handeln und viel Suchen liegt man damit bei ca. 3,5kâ¬

So und nun suche ich mir ein Shuttel zum Tremalzo


----------



## Awesome (30. April 2012)

Also ich hab mir das Ding ab Stange gekauft und bin damit ehrlich gesagt ziemlich zufrieden. Hab bisschen mehr als 15kg auf der Waage, Rahmen in XL


----------



## Erzengel.ch (30. April 2012)

Erzengel.ch schrieb:


> Beim Komplettrad müsste man noch entweder die Kassette oder/und das kleine vordere Ritzel austauschen, damit du die 15 kg nicht mehr ganz so spürst. Um das Bike noch auf 14kg zu bringen, ohne seine endurocharakteristik einzubüssen müsstest du noch ca. 2000 drauflegen.
> 
> Ein Meta AM wäre denke ich einfacher zum tourentauglich machen.



Kleine Anmerkung: Bei meinen 14kg meinte ich 14.0 kg, das Bike auf unter 15 kg zu kriegen ist sicher einfacher und weniger teuer. Rein rechnerisch (Nennwert von Commencal 14.3kg + ca. 400g DMR Vault Pedalen) sollte es eigentlich ab Werk schon unter 15 sein. Ich denke aber die reden eher von Grösse M als XL...


----------



## mgac (2. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal, weiss einer ob der Hinterbau vom SX asymmetrisch ist, oder ist meiner einfach schief?

Wenn er asymmetrisch ist, hab ihr das einfach ignoriert oder das HR asymmetrisch zentriert?

Danke


----------



## Awesome (2. Mai 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss einer ob der Hinterbau vom SX asymmetrisch ist, oder ist meiner einfach schief?
> 
> Wenn er asymmetrisch ist, hab ihr das einfach ignoriert oder das HR asymmetrisch zentriert?
> 
> Danke



Ne der is symmetrisch.



XzeitgeistX schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Geometrie, aber auch Übersetzung:
> Ist das SX denn auch was für Touren, bei denen man sich zu Beginn 1000hm auf Teer/Schotter hochschraubt? Z.B. sowas wie in Finale zur Nato Base?



Also heute bin ich auf der Strasse 300hm verteilt auf ungefähr 3km in 15min hochgefahren. Das ging ohne weiteres, aber ich denke 1000hm auf Schotter werden dich ziemlich beanspruchen. Da würde ich wenn auch lieber zum Meta AM greifen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss einer ob der Hinterbau vom SX asymmetrisch ist, oder ist meiner einfach schief?
> 
> Wenn er asymmetrisch ist, hab ihr das einfach ignoriert oder das HR asymmetrisch zentriert?
> 
> Danke



Was meinst du jetzt genau?

Das Hinterrad sitz mittig, muss also nicht, wie zum Beispiel beim alten SX Trails, versetzt eingespeicht werden.

Der Dämpfer sitz allerdings asymmetrisch im Rahmen, das sieht man auch schön wenn man beim Fahren von oben auf die Wippe schaut, diese ist auch asymmetrisch.

Hab das deine Frage getroffen? Wenn nicht einfach weiter fragen  Bzw. mach doch mal ein Bild von dem was du genau meinst.


----------



## mgac (3. Mai 2012)

Hey, 
ich meine, dass das Hinterrad wie beim SX Trail oder Demo nicht mittig sitzt. Hier mal ein Foto.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, mein Hinterrad sitzt komplett mittig...


----------



## Awesome (3. Mai 2012)

Meins is auch mittig...

Ich bin gerade dabei, aus nem Stück Plastikrohr mir ne Kettenführung zu improvisieren. Jetzt krieg ich aber das Kettenschloss nicht auf...
Ich hab schon überall gedrückt und gehebelt, ich kriegs einfach nich hin... schafft ihr das irgendwie? Habt ihr eigentlich ne Kettenführung nachgerüstet?


----------



## XzeitgeistX (4. Mai 2012)

Die Schlösser verkleben mit dem Fett und Staub schnell. Putz es mal mit Aceton oder was auch immer Fett löst. Dann mit einer kleinen Zange die beweglichen Glieder  zusammendrücken. Am besten noch die Finger von aussen auf die "Achsen" drücken, denn je nach Typ kann das Schloss sonst auch gern mal auseinanderfallen, wenn man mit der Zange drückt.

Kompatible Kettenführungen würden mich auch interessieren.

Inzwischen konnte ich bei 179cm ein M testen. Trotz 8cm Vorbau fand ich die Geometrie bergauf äusserst bescheiden. In der Ebene fast unfahrbar. Bergab war der Schwerpunkt dann dank des Vorbaus auch seltsam. Mit dem Original-Vorbau hab ichs nicht getestet, wäre aber zumindest bergauf noch schlimmer. Das AM in M mit Originalvorbau war jedoch perfekt. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass mir das SX in L besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzengel.ch (5. Mai 2012)

Die Truvativ X-Guide sollte passen. Sobald mein Bike da ist kann ich das dann auch definitiv bestätigen.


----------



## Awesome (5. Mai 2012)

@Zeitgeist: Wieso hattest du nen 80mm Vorbau?? Muss sich ja ziemlich seltsam fahren. Meins klettert nämlich genial.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mit einem kleinen Adapter die c.Guide V2 montiert.

Sie hat die Woche am Garda See perfekt funktioniert, absolut keine Probleme egal wie ruppig es wurde und Steinfelder gibt es dort wahrlich genug.


----------



## mgac (5. Mai 2012)

XzeitgeistX schrieb:


> Inzwischen konnte ich bei 179cm ein M testen. Trotz 8cm Vorbau fand ich die Geometrie bergauf äusserst bescheiden. In der Ebene fast unfahrbar. Bergab war der Schwerpunkt dann dank des Vorbaus auch seltsam. Mit dem Original-Vorbau hab ichs nicht getestet, wäre aber zumindest bergauf noch schlimmer. Das AM in M mit Originalvorbau war jedoch perfekt. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass mir das SX in L besser passt.



So gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander  ich bin ca. 1,81m fahre ein M mit 60er Vorbau und 170er Lyrik und bin mit den Klettereigenschaften total zufrieden. Man merkt zwar einen Unterschied zum 301 das ich vorher gefahren bin, ich finde den Unterschied bergauf aber deutlich kleiner als den Unterschied bergab


----------



## Awesome (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte vorher ein 17.5'' Trek Fuel Ex 8 mit 130mm FeWe. Der Vorbau war auch extrem kurz (55mm oder so). Gewicht lag bei ungefähr 11.3kg. Mein Meta SX fährt allerdings nochbesser Bergauf!


----------



## Spielzeug (5. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen, ich liebeugle mit dem sx, nun meine frage. was für dämpfer passen den in den frame? taugt das bike auch für biker die mehr also ne spargel wiegen? (90kg+) 

danke für euer feedback. grüsse


----------



## Mr.A (7. Mai 2012)

der Dämpferfrage schließ ich mich an, würde den Rahmen nur kaufen wenn ein Dämpfer mit Piggy reinpasst.


----------



## mgac (7. Mai 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> der Dämpferfrage schließ ich mich an, würde den Rahmen nur kaufen wenn ein Dämpfer mit Piggy reinpasst.



Passt nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2012)

Im Prinzip passen nur Dämpfer ohne Piggy Pack. Den Manitou Swinger Expert(Evolver ISX-6) habe ich selber probiert und der passt absolut nicht.

Stahlfederdämpfer fallen auch aus, da an der unteren Aufnahme an der Schwinge kein Platz für die Federteller ist. Hatte es mit einem BOS S*Toy probiert.

Nach meinen Versuchen könnte ein Monarch RC3 PLus passen, allerdings wäre das SEHR knapp und ich will da auch nix falsches versprechen.

Der "potenteste" passende Dämpfer ist mit Sicherheit der BOS Vip´r, allerdings würde mich persönlich das "Klacken, Klappern" des Dämpfers zu arg nerven.

Evtl. baue ich meinen 190mm langen Vip´r mal ein, nur um zu schauen, wie arg das Klacken im Meta zu hören ist.

Leider ist es aber auch mit einigen anderen Dämpfern sehr eng, da kommt es teilweise sogar drauf an wie die Schweißnaht an der Hauptachse der Umlenkwippe bei dem jeweiligen Rahmen gescheißt wurde. Leider stößt diese manchmal bei HighVolume Kammern an.

In meinem Fall passen FOX RP23HV, X-Fusion O2RCX AV und auch Manitou ISX-1 problemlos.

Ein Dämpfer mit PiggyPack ist ja aber auch kein "muß", beispielsweise der X-Fusion oder auch der Manitou sind Dämpfer die sowohl in Zug- als auch in der Druckstufe mit Shimstacks aufgebaut sind. Diese kann man dann auch ohne Einstellrädchen schön anpassen oder anpassen lassen.

Anbei mal mein Meta:








P.S.
Alle die schon ein Meta SX oder auch AM besitzen sollten sich evtl. mal die Mühe machen und sich ihre Hauptlager anschauen. Meine Lager waren furztrocken, kein Fett drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (8. Mai 2012)

danke für die Info.
Finde es halt schade, das dieser eher abfahrtsorientierte Rahmen von der Dämpferauswahl her so kastriert wurde.
Der ISX-1 mag ganz gut sein, aber ich würde da lieber einen Isx-6 oder Vivid air fahren, bzw. vllt sogar einen RC4.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2012)

Ich frag mich immer, welcher Lagerhersteller eigentlich Lager ohne Fett ausliefert.


----------



## mgac (8. Mai 2012)

Falls es jemanden interessiert möchte ich noch das Problem mit meinem Hinterbau auflösen. Nach dem ich mich heute mal in die Werkstatt bequemt habe, musste ich feststellen, dass der Clown, der das Hinterrad eingespeicht hat (also ich) gepennt hat (Es war zwar asymmetrisch). Nachdem ich das Hinterrad neu Zentriert hatte, saß die Felge auch mittig im Hinterbau


----------



## Spielzeug (11. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der "potenteste" passende Dämpfer ist mit Sicherheit der BOS Vip´r, allerdings würde mich persönlich das "Klacken, Klappern" des Dämpfers zu arg nerven.
> 
> Evtl. baue ich meinen 190mm langen Vip´r mal ein, nur um zu schauen, wie arg das Klacken im Meta zu hören ist.



Das wär doch schon mal was. 

was ist den mit Klacken und Klappern gemeint? haben das alle BOS Dämpfer? 

Gibts hier welche die Erfahrungen mit dem SX haben und etwas schwerer sind? so 90kg+


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2012)

Der Vip´r verursacht ein Klacken beim Übergang von Zug- auf Druckbelastung wenn man ihn mit relativ wenig Zugstufe fährt.

Am "schönsten" ist es wenn man z.B. über eine Wiese rollt. Die vielen kleinen Unebenheiten sorgen für ein Dauergeklapper.

Wie laut das Geräusch übertragen wird hängt sehr stark vom Rahmen ab. Ich habe es bisher noch nicht getestet.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNfzfuZ9P3s"]BOS VIPR      - YouTube[/nomedia]
 Das Video zeigt zwar das Extrembeispiel Nomad Carbon aber man kann erahnen das es nerven kann.


Wobei es mich auch immer wieder wundert warum sich viele Leute sofort von einem BOS Vip´r überzeugen lassen, obwohl auch er kein Piggy hat und somit ein "normaler" Dämpfer ist. Würde ich versuchen jemand von dem X-Fusion zu überzeugen wäre das, wenn es überhaupt klappt, VIEL schwerer. 
Zumal ein Dämpfer ja auch nicht besser funktioniert nur weil er ein Ausgleichsbehälter hat. Sofern man einen Dämpfer benutzt bei dem ich über Shims die Druckstufe vernünftig anpassen kann hat dieser keinen relevanten Nachteil. Nur das es eben aufwendiger ist.


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

Hey, 
ein paar erfahrungfragen an alle SX'er. Welche lenkerbreiten und vorbau längen 
fahrt ihr denn so bin noch am schwanken zwischen L und XL bei knappen 1,90. Habe 
in meinem Hardtail ne 52er rahmenhöhe und ich finds recht wendig, denke daher eher an den XL rahmen mit vorbau länge X ?! und Lenkerbreite um die 700?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesome (12. Mai 2012)

Bin ebenfalls 1.90 und mein XL passt wie angegossen.
Wenn du ausschliesslich Downhill fährst, ist das L noch etwas agiler, aber bergauf dafür kaum noch brauchbar. 
Ich würde dir defintiv zu einem XL raten.  Habe selber original Lenker und Vorbau dran, als Lenkerbreite 740mm und einem 50mm langen Vorbau (glaube ich)


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

ah ok danke, wollte auch touren damit also dann eher der XL  bist du mit der breite an lenker und dem vorbau auf längeren touren zufrieden? ab ne gewisse scheu da nen 90er vorbau dranzuschrauben


----------



## Awesome (12. Mai 2012)

Vom 90er würde ich dir abraten, sobald es mal ins grobe Gelände geht haste verloren. Bist noch weniger agil als ohnehin schon durch den etwas grösseren Rahmen. 
Bin absolut zufrieden, auch auf Touren. Ein breiter Lenker wäre andenkbar, mir aber das Geld nicht wert. 
Für richtig lange Touren würde ich mir noch eher nen weicheren Sattel draufbauen


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

haha ok dann versuch ichs zum start mal mit nem 700er lenker und nem kurzen vorbau um die 50.


----------



## Awesome (12. Mai 2012)

700mm Lenker? Wär mir also viel zu schmal.


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

hm wohlwahhr, man will ja auch kontrolle haben. denk nur permanent bei der teilefrage und dimenison eher an mein cc rad als an mein dh rad.


----------



## Awesome (12. Mai 2012)

Aber wenn du dir SX als CC Bike kaufen willst, machst du was falsch...


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

nein das red ich mir nicht ein, plan ist es nur ein rad für alles möglichst leicht und doch haltbar, die eierlegendewollmilchsau sozusagen. und da meine entscheidungen zur dimension von allen anbauteilen nicht aus dem würfelbecher kommen muss ich mich ja an i was orientieren und das noch am besten an sachen die ich kenne und oder benutze. somit greif ich auf mein cc rad und mein dh rad zurrück tendenziell aber bei der teile frage auf teile und dimensionen vom cc rad weils halt leicht ist und bis jetzt hält.


----------



## Awesome (12. Mai 2012)

Aber wenn du's möglichst leicht haben willst, kaufst du dir mit dem SX einen ziemlich schweren 160mm-Frame. Meins in XL hat bisschen mehr als 15kg, wenn du vor Allem aus Gewicht achtest würd ich mir was anderes kaufen.
Ich habe es mir gekauft, weil ich vor allem auf Abfahrtsperfomance setze, auf eine gute Geometrie und ein gutes Fahrwerk. 
Bergauf bin ich gerne etwas langsamer unterwegs, zumal ich das Gewicht an meinem SX aber eh nicht wirklich spüre. Ist gut übersetzt!

Liteville und Lapierre haben sauleichte 160mm-Bikes im Angebot!


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

ja ist mir bewusst das ich da um die 14 kg liege aber in anbetracht der tastsache das ich den rahmen haben WILL ist das gewicht auch ok nur es soll halt so leicht wie möglich sein da es ja ohnehin schon nicht der leichteste rahmen ist und so ein gramm fuchs bin ich jetzt auch nicht. find aber den rahmen von allen die ich mir bis jetzt angeschaut hab einfach am schönsten. und funktioniert ja auch und für alles andere hab ich ja noch meine cc schleuder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesome (12. Mai 2012)

ok demfall bist gut ausgerüstet  ich hab nur ein SX und kein anderes Bike (ausser nen Krüppel für die Strasse), und es erfüllt die Funktion der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau ziemlich gut.


----------



## Bash XT (12. Mai 2012)

freut mich zu hören. bin echt gespannt wie's endet.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre das SX mit einem 740mm Lenker, finde das ist ein guter Kompromiss...

Der SX Rahmen ist sogar ein sehr schwerer Rahmen, dafür sagt aber selbst der Hersteller, dass du damit machen kannst was du willst der Rahmen macht es mit.

Entspricht auch meinen Erfahrungen, je heftiger und schneller es wird desto wohler fühle ich mich auf dem Ding.

Der Rahmen macht effektiv 168mm FW


----------



## Bash XT (13. Mai 2012)

das hört sich gut an! halten muss es schon. dann auch lieber etwas mehr gewicht  hat von euch jmnd nen rs monarch drin und kann mir was zu den tunes sagen?


----------



## teleMark (13. Mai 2012)

Hi 

Gestern durfte ich mein SX auch in Empfang nehmen, also gleich raus auf eine erste Testfahrt. Und der Eindruck: HAMMER. Was die Bergaufperformance angeht, bin ich ziemlich überrascht, die Front bleibt auch im steilen Gelände (20°) immer schön auf dem Boden. Die ganz steilen Rampen (<35°) sind noch im Schnee, da wird's dann interessant. Aber vom Gefühl her dürte da noch einiges drin liegen. Allenfalls überlege ich mir vorne auf ein 20er Ritzel zu wechseln... Downhill: wie erwartet -> Schluckspecht

Habe ein Bild angehängt. Vorbau ist noch provisorisch, ansonsten soll's so bleiben. Gabel ist die 170er, gewogen ist das Rad komplett 14.5 kg. Also absolut im grünen Bereich (nach meinem Geschmack). Mein SS wiegt knapp 16! Rahmen ist in L und ich bin 1,87.

Grüsse


----------



## Bash XT (13. Mai 2012)

was hast du für eine beinlänge innen? bin immernoch am hin und her überlegn was wohl die beste rahmengrösse ist.
ah, hat sich erledigt, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, innenbeinlänge 93 cm = XL


----------



## teleMark (13. Mai 2012)

ca. 89cm...


----------



## Awesome (13. Mai 2012)

@Bash XT: Wir sind exakt gleich gross  Habe auch Beinlänge 93


----------



## Bash XT (13. Mai 2012)

ha! dann ist ja alles klar  kann ich mich ja auf dich verlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bash XT (13. Mai 2012)

sind bei dem rahmen ohne dämpfer eig passende distanzen lager o.ä. dabei? oder gibts das beim dämpfer?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2012)

@teleMark

Ich sehe du hast den BOS Vip´r drin, wie stark hört man die Klapper geräusche beim Meta SX? Hast du ihn mit NAdellagern oder mit Gleitlagern verbaut?


----------



## teleMark (13. Mai 2012)

Nadellager oder Gleitlager kann ich dir nicht sagen, den Dämpfer hat "mein" Mechaniker eingebaut. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit, deswegen habe ich nur gesagt was ich will und er hat geschraubt. Ich kann ihn ja mal fragen, ist aber nun in den Ferien, das dauert also bis nächste Woche.

Klappern ist mir bis jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen -> bis auf die Leitungen im Oberrohr. Was mir betreffend VIP'r mehr Sorgen macht, ist dass er bereits 2mal am Rahmen angestanden ist. Der SAG ist aktuell bei ca.30%, werde noch etwas mehr Luft reinpumpen, um zu schauen, ob das dann besser wird.

Weiss eigentlich jemand den max. Druck? Konnte bist jetzt nichts finde....


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2012)

teleMark schrieb:


> ...Was mir betreffend VIP'r mehr Sorgen macht, ist dass er bereits 2mal am Rahmen angestanden ist. ...
> 
> Weiss eigentlich jemand den max. Druck? Konnte bist jetzt nichts finde....



Was meinst du genau mit "angestanden"? Berührt die Luftkammer den Rahmen? Wenn ja, ist es im Bereich der Hauptauchse? Die Rahmen sind im Bereich dieser Verbindung wohl recht unterschiedlich gearbeitet und die Schweißnaht ist wohl mal dünner und mal dicker...

Leider ist mehr Druck ja dann keine so tolle Lösung da man das Problem damit nicht löst, sondern nur umgeht...

Mein X-Fusion ist SEHR schlank, daher habe ich dies Problem nicht. Dafür habe ich etwas zu viel Endprogression...  Mal gucken das ich das Anpassen der Dämpfershims diese Woche mal geregelt bekomme...


----------



## teleMark (13. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild. Habe den Druck nun auf den empfohlenen Wert erhöht. Aber trotzdem sollte der ja nicht anstehen, wenn ich's lieber etwas weicher mag, dann muss das ja auch funktionieren.

Betreffend Lager: es ist kein Nadellauger verbaut... und tatsächlich er knackst. Musste das doch nun kurz überprüfen. Es hört sich aber nicht wie ein klappern an, sondern ist eher ein leises Knacken, das immer genau dann auftritt, wenn ich etwas mehr Druck auf den Dämpfer aufbaue.


----------



## mgac (13. Mai 2012)

Ih hatte das Problem auch, und habe an der Stelle wo der Dämpfer einschlägt etwas Material weggefräst... Wird so auch von Commencal empfohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleMark (13. Mai 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Ih hatte das Problem auch, und habe an der Stelle wo der Dämpfer einschlägt etwas Material weggefräst... Wird so auch von Commencal empfohlen.



Cool, neues Bike und schon drann rumfräsen.


----------



## Awesome (13. Mai 2012)

Damit kannst doch sicher auch zum Händler gehen, der muss dir das ja machen. 
Und am besten nimmst gleich nen Lackstift für die abgeplatzten Stellen mit  dann sieht man die noch so sehr.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2012)

teleMark schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild. Habe den Druck nun auf den empfohlenen Wert erhöht. Aber trotzdem sollte der ja nicht anstehen, wenn ich's lieber etwas weicher mag, dann muss das ja auch funktionieren.



Das sehe ich auch so... es kann ja nicht sein, das man von den 160(168mmm) nur 150mm nutzt da der Dämpfer sonst anschlägt.
Das ganze ist von Commencal wirklich unschön gelöst, wäre ja mehr als schade wenn da wirklich nur eine Hand voll Dämpfer reinpassen. Ich habe eben mal meinen ISX-1 getestet, und auch der berührt. Da reicht es aber glaube ich wenn nur die Farbe weg wäre 
Naja ich bin mit dem O2 RCX sehr zufrieden und da er auch ordentlich passt und nix berührt bleibt alles wie es ist.



teleMark schrieb:


> Betreffend Lager: es ist kein Nadellauger verbaut... und tatsächlich er knackst. Musste das doch nun kurz überprüfen. Es hört sich aber nicht wie ein klappern an, sondern ist eher ein leises Knacken, das immer genau dann auftritt, wenn ich etwas mehr Druck auf den Dämpfer aufbaue.



Jepp konnte auch gar kein Nadellager sein, hatte vergessen das im SX ja 10mm Achsen sind. Da ist dann einfach zu wenig Platz im Dämpferauge.
Naja solange das Klacken,Knacken oder Klappern  während der Fahrt nicht wirklich zu hören ist, ist es ja kein Thema. Bei meinem Marin war es nur eklig laut. Zwar nicht so arg wie bei dem von mir verlinkten Nomad Carbon, aber es hat wirklich genervt.


----------



## sTixi (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Commencaler

Ich habe seit 2 Monaten ein neues Meta AM in M. Finde ich richtig gut. Allerdings wäre mir ein SX lieber weil ich dich 160mm bevorzuge.

Wer Interesse hat an einem Rahmen - TAUSCH mit ggf Zuzahlung einfach mal bei mir melden.

LG


----------



## Awesome (8. Juni 2012)

Hast du dir überlegt, einfach ein 160mm-Gabel reinzubauen? Geht ja ohne weiteres.


----------



## sTixi (8. Juni 2012)

habe bereits ne deville 160 drinne. Ich habe nur etwas angst wegen der filigranität des Rahmens und ich steh einfach auch nen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Deswegen möchte ich auch nur den Rahmen Tauschen.


----------



## Awesome (8. Juni 2012)

Also der Rahmen hält sauviel aus. Der kann weitaus mehr als nur All-Mountain!


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen für AM und SX ist doch meines Wissens exakt gleich, nur die Wippe ist unterschiedlich und durch die Gabelbauhöhen ergeben sich die Geometrieunterschiede, oder nicht?


----------



## sTixi (8. Juni 2012)

Hm also nach den Geometrien auf der Commencal seite sind das Welten. Der Sitzwinkel ust auch anders und das kann man glaub meines Wissens nicht mit ner Wippe lösen. Alerdings wenns so wäre würd ich mir einfach ne andere Wippe kaufen...


----------



## RogerRobert (8. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist das AM auch länger. Ich glaube 2 cm am Oberrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (8. Juni 2012)

ja und ich hätte eben doch lieber ein SX..  also wer interesse hat. Melden


----------



## Awesome (8. Juni 2012)

Nein, nich ganz. Du hast auch noch einen veränderten Lenkwinkel und der Rahmen ist verstärkt. Daher kommen auch die 3kg Mehrgewicht beim SX.


----------



## sTixi (8. Juni 2012)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Kurbellängen in eurem Rad?
170 oder 175?

Ich mein nur weil CRC die X0 175 für 269 im "ANGEBOT" hat 

LG


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre eine 175mm XTR, die X:0 kannst du leider auf Grund der 30mm Achse nicht verwenden. Die geht nicht durch das Tretlager am Meta.

Laut Antonio von Linkage Design sind sich das AM und das SX in der Kinematik sehr ähnlich. Zumal der Lenkwinkel beim SX mit einer 160er Gabel angegeben wird. Damit wäre das AM auch schon 0,5° flacher und der Reach würde sich in Richtung des SX verkürzen.

Von der Stabilität solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen, Remy hat seine erste Mega auch mit dem dem AM gefahren und bekanntlich gewonnen.

Wobei ich den Effekt kenne, wenn man etwas haben will dann will man es haben


----------



## sTixi (8. Juni 2012)

Aha dass die kurbel.net passt versteh ich nicht so. Denn auf meiner s1000 steht gxp drauf und wenn ich mir die xo gxp bestelle passt die nicht?
Auf was muss ich denn schaun wenn ich mir eine kaufe. Gibt ja 100 verschiedene arten :/
Lg


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hab eben nur schnell bei CRC geschaut und ich meine die X:0 hat ein PF30 Lager und somit eine 30mm Achse. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Das Meta braucht ein Press Fit 89.5mm Lager.

Bekommt man günstig bei Superstars Pressfit Angletech BB - 24mm Spindle HT2
 das wäre jetzt das Shimano Lager das GXP haben se auch... Pressfit Angletech BB - 24/19mm Spindle GXP allerdinsg muss man da den Innenring noch absägen/abdrehen. Am einfachsten ist es mit den Shimano Lagern, deren Kunstoffgehäuse lassen sich ganz einfach anpassen..
Du musst darauf achten, das deine Kurbel nur eine dünne Achse hat z.B. Shimano 24mm. E:13 mit ihrer 30mm Achse passt auch nicht. 

Wenn man sich das Meta mal anschaut sieht man das das Tretlager abgeflacht wurde um Platz für die hintere Schwinge zu schaffen, leider habe ich als ich meins aufgebaut habe kein Bild davon gemacht. *edit* Auf dem Bild kann man es ganz gut sehen; links oben im Tretlager. Abflachung Tretlagerbereich Meta

Schau auch hier nochmal rein, da hatte ich damals ein paar Sachen zusammen geschrieben Meta Aufbautipps

So ich hoffe das ich dich jetzt nicht ganz verwirrt habe


----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2012)

Remy Absalon fährt einen Prototyp, der leichter als der produzierte Rahmen ist (sollte nächstes Jahr oder so auf dem Markt kommen).


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2012)

Die erste Mega hat er meines Wissens auf einem Pre Production Modell des jetzigen Meta AM gewonnen. 

Man munkelt auch, dass das Meta für 2013 evtl. auch wieder eine 2 geteilte Wippe wie das Mid Season Modell des V3 bekommen soll, um etwas Steifigkeit rauszunehmen.

Rein optisch gefällt mir diese neue Wippe des V3 garnicht, die jetzige einteilige Wippe ermittelt einen Eindruck von Unzerstörbarkeit 

Der Rahmen des Meta ist ja nun wirklich sehr schwer geraten, allerdings halte ich das Gewicht an dieser Stelle für recht unproblematisch, ich bin damit selber inzwischen einige HM selber hochgestrampelt und es ging erstaunlich gut. Auch steilere Rampen sind kein Problem.

Einzig die sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl an passenden Dämpfern finde ich etwas schade, hier würde ich gerne mehr Möglichkeiten zum "spielen" haben.


----------



## Awesome (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Remy aber sein AM auf 160mm getunt, und aus dieser Idee ist das SX entstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (11. Juni 2012)

Moin Jungs.

ich muß mal leider wieder zur Kurbel kommen um das richtgi zu verstehen .
Also ich habe im mim in meinem AM die Standardkurbel vom AM3 drin. Sprich die S1000 mit Pressfit GXP Lager.

Ich habe vor das Lager wie es ist drin zu lassen und nur die Kurbel zu wechseln.

Kann ich dann diese hier verbauen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55192

und wenn wir grade schon dabei sind Passt diese KEFÜ dann auch ?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84839

Ich danke euch!


----------



## la bourde (11. Juni 2012)

Hier kann man Remy Absalons Fahrrad sehen
Hier auch

Dieses Gelb gefällt mir.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2012)

@sTixi

Kurbel sollte gehen, wobei mich etwas wundert das im Artikelnamen GXP steht, welches passen würde und in der Beschreibung als letztes BB30 Design welches nicht passen würde 

Wobei das bei CRC schon häufig vorkommt das die Beschreibungen nur kopiert sind und somit nicht so richtig passen.

Die Kefü sollte passen, wobei ich selber eine c.Guide V2 fahre und es daher nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen kann.

@la bourde
Bei dem Rahmen von Remy wirkt das Unterrohr nicht so massiv, evtl. haben sie da etwas Gewicht gespart.

Die Farbe ist ja schon die 2013er Lackierung so soll das V3 ja auch kommen bzw. Pom Pom fährt es ja schon in der Farbe.

Mir gefällt das "normale" gelb allerdings besser als das Neongelb, schade das nicht die momentane Midseason Farbe auch 2013 verkauft wird. Das grün gefällt mir gut...


----------



## Erzengel.ch (11. Juni 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Remy Absalon fährt einen Prototyp, der leichter als der produzierte Rahmen ist (sollte nächstes Jahr oder so auf dem Markt kommen).



Da komme ich mir ja fast schon ein bisschen vera****t vor, wenn ich immer noch auf mein 2012er SX warte, Commençal aber schon jetzt das Gewicht des Rahmens reduzieren konnte, aber man erst 2013 profitieren kann. Das Neongelb ist zum Glück nicht mein Fall. Da heisst es jetzt: Ignorieren und sich auf Taxigelb freuen...


----------



## Awesome (11. Juni 2012)

Das ersparte Gewicht macht sich dafür bei der Steifigkeit bemerkbar. Mir gefällt aber der jetzige Rahmen wirklich gut, mir sind die paar hunder Gramm ziemlich egal. 
Und das Taxigelb find ich auch schöner!


----------



## Erzengel.ch (11. Juni 2012)

Awesome schrieb:


> Das ersparte Gewicht macht sich dafür bei der Steifigkeit bemerkbar. Mir gefällt aber der jetzige Rahmen wirklich gut, mir sind die paar hunder Gramm ziemlich egal.
> Und das Taxigelb find ich auch schöner!



Apropos Steifigkeit: Remy fährt am Prototypen Mavic Crossmax ST. Sind die nicht ein bisschen unterdimensioniert am SX? Ich hätte spontan Mavic Crossmax SX erwartet.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den ST? Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Laufrädern für Tubeless, und die ST passen zumindest optisch gut zum Meta SX...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. Juni 2012)

Commencal wollte auch weniger Steifigkeit.
Das ist der Hauptgrund der Änderung auf dem Supreme V3.
Wenn der Hinterbau zu steif ist, verliert man an Grip wenn man am Hang fährt.

Lapierre hatte auch dies mit dem neuen 920 probiert.
In dem Specialized Video des neuen Demo Carbon sagt auch der Rahmen Designer, dass der neue Carbon Demo so steif wie der Alu ist, obwohl sie den steifer machen könnten...


----------



## dannyb (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage an alle glücklichen Meta SX-Besitzer - ich meine für meinem Einsatzbereich zwei Bikes gefunden zu haben, die für meinen Einsatzzweck wohl ideal scheinen:

- das Commencal Meta SX bzw.
- das Lapierre Spicy 516.

Wobei bei dem Lapierre die Probefahrt noch aussteht. Das Commencal macht den massiv-stabileren Eindruck, wobei das Lapierre ebenfalls einiges wegsteckt (Bike-Kollege fährt ein Spicy) - das Lapierre wiegt 14.4 Kg, beim Commencal weiß ich das Gewicht nicht. Zudem scheint das Lapierre kompletter: Bashguard, Kettenführung und (Schrott?)-versenkbare Sattelstütze, alles dran, das muss ich beim Commencal noch nachrüsten. Günstiger ist das Lapierre auch noch und hat die Fox Float RLC statt die Float R verbaut. Dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem eingeschränkten Dämpferplatz, der einen Wechsel zu anderen Modellen schwierig macht. Trotzdem geht mir das Commencal nicht aus dem Kopf und hat es mir angetan.

Mein Einsatz: Enduro-Touren bis zu 50Km mit entsprechend Höhenmeter, die bewältigt werden sollen wobei der Fokus aber auf Abfahrten, Sprünge und Co. liegt. Das Teil soll zudem in 'nem Bikepark (Winterberg...) Spaß machen. 

Jetzt meine Frage: jemand da, der eine ähnliche Wahl gehabt hat? Lapierre oder Commencal? Wïe würdet ihr (möglichst objektiv  ) entscheiden?

Danke für eure Einschätzung,
Danny


----------



## Erzengel.ch (21. Juni 2012)

dannyb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage an alle glücklichen Meta SX-Besitzer - ich meine für meinem Einsatzbereich zwei Bikes gefunden zu haben, die für meinen Einsatzzweck wohl ideal scheinen:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die exakt gleiche Wahl.

Erst eine Gegenfrage:
Kannst du auf den Dämpfertausch mit Piggy oder Stahlfeder verzichten? Wenn nein -> Spicy
Kannst du auf Low Speed Compression (beim Kauf) verzichten? Wenn nein -> Spicy. Sonst kann man auch die Gabel später gegen eine 2103 36 Float RC2 oder ähnliches tauschen, welche noch besser als die RLC wäre
Bist du bereit für (meiner Meinung nach) schönere Optik mehr Geld zu zahlen und ist dir ein bisschen Mehrgewicht egal? Wenn ja -> Meta SX

Übrigens: Das Commencal hat die Rock Shox Reverb ab Werk verbaut, also ist nur eine Kefü zusätzlich nötig. Die Reverb ist auch 200g leichter als die verbaute vom Spicy (ca. 500g vs. 700g).

Ich würde sagen, das Spicy ist ein Kopfentscheid (Preis-Leistung) und das Meta ein Bauchentscheid (Optik). Bei mir hatte der Bauch gewonnen .


----------



## dannyb (21. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, hast recht, das mit der Reverb hatte ich vergessen 

Zu Deinen Fragen:
Dämpfer/Stahlfeder/Piggy: ich möchte eigentlich ein Bike, das von der Grundausstattung (Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel) eine optimale Kombination darstellt und ohne Veränderung maximalen Fahrspaß bietet. Der mangelnde Platz ist deshalb für das Commencal ganz sicher kein KO-Kriterium.
Gleiches gilt für die Gabel: wenn die Float im Commencal richtig gut funktioniert, dann kann ich auf die RLC gerne verzichten. Blöd ist nur wenn man nachher irgendetwas ausser Rebound einstellen müsste, um ein Problem im Fahrverhalten zu beheben und das geht dann nicht. 

Kann jemand vielleicht etwas zum Fahrverhalten der beiden Bikes sagen? Soweit ich das aus Gelesenem beurteilen kann, ist das Commencal der etwas flinkere schwere Abfahrtsbomber mit Wohlfühlposition wogegen das Lapierre eine eher gestreckte Sitzposition bewirkt, im groben Gelände schneller Probleme bekommt und zudem etwas weniger wendig  erscheint. Dafür wirds wohl etwas besser bergauf gehen. 

Das lässt meine Waage eher in Richtung Meta ausschlagen.

Noch 'ne Frage: wie seht ihr denn das Fahrverhalten des Meta im Vergleich zu einem Specialized Enduro EVO?


----------



## la bourde (21. Juni 2012)

Was du noch betrachten kannst:
das Lapierre Spicy existiert seit Jahren, und die französische Firma möchte bestimmt sein Pendbox überall einsetzen: bald ein neuer Rahmen ??
Das Commencal ist ganz neu, es wird bestimmt keinen neuen Rahmen geben (nur leichte Verbesserungen).


----------



## Erzengel.ch (25. Juni 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Was du noch betrachten kannst:
> das Lapierre Spicy existiert seit Jahren, und die französische Firma möchte bestimmt sein Pendbox überall einsetzen: bald ein neuer Rahmen ??
> Das Commencal ist ganz neu, es wird bestimmt keinen neuen Rahmen geben (nur leichte Verbesserungen).



Der Spicy-Rahmen bleibt gleich, aber das Design hübscher: Spicy *916* 2013 und Meta SX 2013
Ideal um die Modelle vom nächsten Jahr in etwa zu vergleichen.


----------



## Bash XT (25. Juni 2012)

Hey, 

bin nun glücklicher besitzer des rahmen's und nun schon die ersten fragen!

Was habt ihr hinten für Achsen? Da die syntace achsen nicht passen, tendire ich zu einer Maxle Lite! Andere Vorschläge? 

Habt ihr schon selbst alternativen zur "klassischen" dämpferbuchse mit gleitlager verbaut?


----------



## plutho (26. Juni 2012)

So, ich wollte mal mein commi zeigen.

Mit piggy back dämpfer und low vol. Kanister.

Komfortabel, gut berg hoch und runter hervorragend. 


Gruß

plutho


----------



## adrenalinmachin (26. Juni 2012)

plutho schrieb:


> So, ich wollte mal mein commi zeigen.
> 
> Mit piggy back dämpfer und low vol. Kanister.




Äääääääh, woher hast Du den Dämpfer mit externem Piggybag?

Schaut cool aus weisse Gabel und weisser Dämpfer.


----------



## plutho (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,

der dämpfer ist ein monarch plus low vol. (viel besser als high vol.) die adapterstücke um dämpfer und reservoir, bei voll erhaltener funktion trennen zu können, sind von adrian brunner in andermatt, nach viel gemeinsamer grübelei, gebaut worden. Die gabel ist ne 170-er lyrik dh.
 Ich finde der dämpfer und die gabel von rock shox sind deutlich besser als die fox produkte, zumindestens mal für den nicht profi ohne entsprechenden service und tune möglichkeiten.
Das bike ist deutlich besser als mein altes meta 666 und besser als alles andere was ich gefahren bin. Das rotwild hat mehr vortrieb der sich aber up nicht wirklich umsetzt und down unruhig wirkt, rm slayer up etwas besser, down nicht ganz so schnell wenn es technisch wird gleichwertig, spec. enduro evo zu schwer und up schlechter, down hat halt stahl gewisse vorteile, die sich nur im park bemerkbar machen und ansonsten ist geo vom commi besser, finde ich. das meta sx ist einfach schneller als der rest. das spicy und evo sind einfach älter von der konstruktion und das merkt man.

lieber gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2012)

plutho schrieb:


> So, ich wollte mal mein commi zeigen.
> 
> Mit piggy back dämpfer und low vol. Kanister.
> 
> ...



Kannst du bitte nochmal ein paar Detailbilder von dem Dämpfer und Piggy Back machen?

Habe soetwas ähnliches mit einem X-Fusion HLR Air vor sofern es möglich ist.


----------



## la bourde (4. Juli 2012)

Warum nicht direkt einen Avalanche DHS kaufen ?
Avalanche sollte gut sein, leider schwer.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2012)

Der Avalance wird leider mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an der Dämpferaufnahme in der Schwinge nicht passen. Der Durchmesser im Bereich des Federtellers wird zu groß sein.
Selbst der Vip´r schlägt ja schon auf...


----------



## plutho (5. Juli 2012)

nun, den ava...... hab ich bis eben überhaupt nicht gekannt. Nachdem ich diverse rp2 und rp23 sowie dhx air (den aber nicht im commi) getestet habe fand ich die performance vom monarch plus am besten, wobei jeweils die low vol. varianten besser sind als die entsprechenden high vol. dämpfer. Trifft auch für den vergleich 36-er float vs lyrik zu, auch die finde ich besser als die float. Low vol ist progressiver, dmit fühlz sich die ganze sache linearer an, im mittleren federwegsbereich steht so mehr subjektiver federweg zur verfügung und man kommt später in die endprogression. Das piggybag bringt nur eine bessere performance wenn es lange sehr flott bergrunter geht.


ps: bilder kommen


----------



## la bourde (5. Juli 2012)

Falls es hilft:






Es gibt die Möglichkeit, der Dämpfer mit anderen Augen zu bekommen:


> Optional eyes:
> 30.67
> 33.85
> 37.02


z.B. auf einem Chubby:









Normalerweise ist das Offset 24.32mm.
Mit 37.02mm gewinnt man noch ~13mm.
Vlt. ist dann der Federteller weit genug.


----------



## plutho (5. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus, wollte aber einen luftdämpfer haben. Außerdem hat die geschichte auch etwas anders angefangen. Wenn man das sx als mini downhiller aufbauen will mit hinten und vorne stahl, dann sicher eine ganz spannende alternative.


----------



## la bourde (5. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich lieber einen BOS Vip'r fahren. Bin sehr zufrieden von meinem (auf einem Meta 55), war in Bikepark mit (Livigno), und bin schon lange Enduro Trails damit gefahren (z.B. Holy hansen) ohne Probleme.
Einzige Nachteil: kein Highspeed Einstellung, so auf große Drops oder so wird er seine Grenze zeigen.
Ich finde ihn aber überall besser als mein vorheriger Monarch RT3.


----------



## plutho (5. Juli 2012)

ich finde den monarch plus besser, ist ein unterschied zum normalen monarch. von bos kenne ich nur die 160-er gabel, auch da finde ich die lyrik für meine gr. (192) und gewicht fahrfertig knapp 95 kg besser.
Außerden habe ich hier einen super service für rock shox. ist aber letztlich geschmacksache.

ist auch immer so eine velo sache, hatte vorher ein meta 666, da fand ich den rp 2 high vol am besten, im sx hat das garnicht getaugt.


----------



## roliK (8. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich liebäugle heftig mit einem SX Framekit. Bin mir aber bei der Größe nicht ganz sicher - ich bin 182 cm groß bei 82 cm Schrittlänge, Fokus liegt ganz klar bergab, da ich das Bike eh als Ergänzung zu meinem 140 mm-Tourenbike aufbauen würde. Probefahren ist leider schwierig, da es bei mir in der Nähe keine Commencal-Händler gibt.

Würde mir ein M passen oder soll ich mir doch besser ein L anschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2012)

Ich denke bei dir ist es wirklich Geschmackssache. Ich fahre einen M Rahmen bei 171cm und 78cm Schrittlänge mit einem 50mm Vorbau. So ist das Radl bei meiner Größe schön laufruhig aber auch noch agil genug.


----------



## roliK (8. Juli 2012)

Danke. Ich habe mal die Geometriedaten mit meinem jetzigen Bike verglichen, und denke daß das L recht gut passen würde. Das geringfügig längere Oberrohr wird glaub ich durch den steileren Sitzwinkel gut ausgeglichen, und ich würde da sowieso einen recht kurzen Vorbau montieren. Und der Reach ist beim Meta SX zwar doch um einiges länger, aber das kommt der Laufruhe ja auch entgegen.


----------



## tschibi (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir jemand sagen wie gross das Übersetzungsverhältnis (bzw. Hub des Dämpfers) des Hinterbaus am Meta SX ist?

Vieleicht kann ja ein MetaSX-Besitzer bei seinem Bike messen. Auf der Tech/Spez Seite von Commencal finde ich keine Angaben diesbezüglich...

Gruss


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2012)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis beginnt bei ca. 3,2 und endet bei ca. 2,65. Der Dämpferhub beträgt 57mm


----------



## siggi985 (3. September 2012)

Hi,
hab mal ne Frage zum Pressfit Innenlager am Sx, evtl kann ja einer helfen 
Ist es richtig das ich ein BB92 Pressfit Innenlager (z.B. das hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30099_X-Type-BB92-Pressfit-Innenlager-.html ) verbauen muss und dann ne Kurbel mit ner 83er Breite? Blick beim Pressfit zeugs nicht ganz durch und bin am überlegen mit der SX zu holen und eine Raceface Sixc Kurbel zu verbauen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2012)

nope da die Lager bei PF im Rahmen liegen, braucht man eine "normale" 73er Kurbel.

Grüße aus Saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand der das Meta SX als Komplettrad bzw. als VIP Rahmenkit gekauft hat sagen, welche Tunes der Dämpfer hat.

Also Velocity, Rebound und Boost

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## mad1993max (10. September 2012)

weiß jemand von euch wieviel das 2013 commencal sx 1 und oder 2 wiegen wird (ps ich bin mim gewicht von 2012 auch zufrieden)

lg max


----------



## siggi985 (10. September 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand der das Meta SX als Komplettrad bzw. als VIP Rahmenkit gekauft hat sagen, welche Tunes der Dämpfer hat.
> 
> Also Velocity, Rebound und Boost
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal



Kann ich dir evtl. demnächst sagen falls es nicht eilt oder du es bis dahin nicht woanders her erfahren hast


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2012)

Würde mich natürlich freuen wenn mir jemand die Frage zeitnah beantworten kann.  

Sollte das nicht klappen, wäre es nett wenn du mir die Werte sagst, sobald du dein Meta hast 

Laut Linkage würde ich das Boostvalve nur auf 130 bis 150 schätzen, aber das ist eben nur schätzen.


----------



## la bourde (10. September 2012)

Na ja und linkage ist auch sehr oft ganz daneben ... habe ich von Nicolas Ménard (Commencals Designer) selber gehört...


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2012)

Jepp damit hast du "leider" Recht, daher wollte ich das hier auch nochmal nachfragen bevor ich am Boostvalve was ändere.

Du kannst ja für mich mal bei Nicolas Ménard nachfragen 

Ich probiere immer noch am Dämpfer rum, das beste ist bisher der O2 RCX mit XV Kammer, der normale FOX RP2 sagt mit garnicht zu. Der Evolver ISX-1 passt leider auch nicht. Nun will ich nochmal den RP23 mit Boostvalve und Adaptive Logic testen.

Der Vip´r passt einfach nicht sauber rein und auch die Lösung mit dem externen Piggy Pack finde ich zumindest optisch unschön. Zumal ich dann auch den Vector HLR Air wählen würde und der dicke Schaft des Dämpfers wird wohl auch wieder nicht passen


----------



## plutho (11. September 2012)

Haben den schlauch zum externen piggy jetzt s-förmig am dämpfer verlegt, sieht deutlich besser aus und man bleibt nicht mehr hängen, wenn ich zeit habe gibt es ein bild. aber wahrscheinlich ist der monarch plus immer noch die beste variante


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2012)

Hat wirklich niemand 5 Minuten Zeit mal auf seinen Dämpfer zu gucken und mir die Tunes und den Boost Wert zu sagen?


----------



## Bash XT (24. Oktober 2012)

vll. solltest du einfach, anstatt auf gefährliches subjektives halbwissen zurrück zu greifen, einfach mal bei commencal und fox
 direkt nachfragen bzw stöbern. da erfährst du alles was du bzgl des dämpfers wissen musst. anbei mein meta!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich dachte ablesen wäre jetzt nicht soo schwierig gewesen, da es hier ja mehr als träge ist habe ich das Problem sowieso schon gelöst.

Naja in meinem werkelt jetzt ein 2012 RP23 Factory von TF Tuned an meine Wünsche angepasst.

Keine Out of the Box Lösung hat mir 100%ig zugesagt. Auch nicht das Originalsetup von Commencal.

Habe das Bike gerade ca. 2000 Stufen Bergab gequält und es passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (8. November 2012)

Nachwuchs. Hier mal mein entlacktes Meta SX:


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2012)

Auch wenn ich immer noch auf das "Standartgelb" stehe finde ich das Raw echt cool... und vorallem ist es individuell...


----------



## zauberer# (9. November 2012)

ich finds gut


----------



## King Jens one (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Commencal´s ich habe am 2.Januar im CommencalShop das 2012 Meta SX bestellt und hab via Kreditkarte bezahlt nun ist das Rad immernoch nicht da. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungswerte? Und noch eine Kurze TechFrage brauche ich die Dämpferbuchsen oben und unten? ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Michel187 (20. Januar 2013)

Hi,

hab da gleich auch mal eine Frage 
Bin auch an dem Radl interessiert -allerdings möchte ich nur den Rahmen, da ich das Rad selbst aufbauen werde 

 @_Jens_: Wenn Du den Rahmen direkt in Andorra bestellt hast, wie läuft das denn dann mit den Zoll? Oder hast du in Deutschland bestellt?

In diesem Zuge dann gleich mal die Frage an die ganze Runde:
Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen dem ´12 und dem ´13er Rahmen?
Nur in der Farbe?


----------



## King Jens one (24. Januar 2013)

es ist heute fertig geworden...


----------



## la bourde (25. Januar 2013)

Kein Unterschied am Rahmen zwischen 2012 und 2013.
Ende 2013 sollte eine verarbeitete Version kommen: 200g leichter ungefähr.
Remy Absalon fährt sie gerade.
Bis jetzt wurde keinen SX Rahmen gebrochen, laut Commencal.
Nur 2 AM aber auf Stürze.


----------



## Freeriderin (14. April 2013)

Mein Meta SX ist endlich fertig 
Das mit den innenverlegten Zügen, raubt ja einen den letzten Nerv 
Heut mal ne schöne Frühlings Einweihungstour 






Der Spacerturm kommt natürlich noch weg  und es werden noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten verbessert


----------



## mira_culix (20. April 2013)

die neuen Commencal Meta SX Teamfarben

[ame="http://vimeo.com/64055632"]http://vimeo.com/64055632[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschabecker (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## elfGrad (13. Juni 2013)

Gestern fertig geworden


----------



## AT-Mario (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe diese Frage schon im Forum gestellt, aber anscheinend wird sie dort nicht von den richtigen Leuten gelesen.

Vor etwa 2 Wochen bin ich günstig an ein Commencal Meta sx 2012 gekommen.
Leider waren keine Kurbeln und kein Innenlager, sowie kein Schaltwerk dabei.
Deshalb wollte ich mir vor einigen Tagen die fehlenden Teile bestellen, aber an den Kurbeln und dem Innenlager bin ich gescheitert.

Das Bike hat den neuen PressFit Standart mit Durchmesser ca 42mm und einer Länge von 92mm.
Leider bin ich total überfragt und weiß nicht was da jetzt zusammenpasst.

Bei den meisten PressFit Lagern steht BB30 dabei und für eine länge von 86mm.
Und bei den Kurbeln steht auch oft BB30 dabei, außerdem wird fast nie die Länge der Achse angegeben.

Ich hätte gerne diese Kurbeln, weil sie gerade im Angebot sind, ich weiß aber nicht ob sie passen.
FSA K-Force Light 386 BB30 10sp MTB Crankset

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen!
Danke im Voraus für eure Bemühungen!

mfg
Mario


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2013)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst, denke das kann dir helfen:



[email protected] schrieb:


> Eine tapered  Gabel ist kein Thema unten ist im Steuerrohr dank dem 56mm Innendurchmesser massig Platz.
> 
> Ich habe meine Züge noch komplett mit Filzklebeband überzogen damit nix klappert, wie man es schon öfters gelesen hat.
> 
> ...



Als Innenlager kannst du zum Beispiel das Reset X-Press MTB | 5414 nehmen. Bzw. jedes BB89 Lager.

Und achte bei deinem Kurbelkauf auf Punkt1.  Bzw. nimm einfach Shimano...


----------



## AT-Mario (15. Juni 2013)

Erst mal Danke für die Antwort!

Ich hab gerade auf der Commencal Seite gesehen das es ein BB92 Standart ist.
Kann ich jetzt BB89 und BB92 nehmen bzw. wo liegt da der Unterschied?

Shimano Kurbeln habe ich mir keine ordentlichen gefunden.

Es sollten doch alle mit 24mm Achse passen, denn Standardmäßig sind Sram Kurbeln montiert, oder täusche ich mich da?

Die FSA K-Force Light 386 BB30 10sp MTB Crankset sind mit 24mm Achse, aber es steht keine Länge der Achse dabei.

Oder die Truvativ X0 2x10sp GXP Chainset haben ebenfalls eine 24mm Achse, aber auch hier steht keine Länge der Achse dabei.

Würde eine der Kurbeln passen, denn diese sind gerade ordentlich reduziert?


----------



## konastuff (18. Juli 2013)

Meta SX/AM Besitzer in/um Dresden gesucht! 
Würde gern mal probesitzen, um bei der Rahmengröße sicher zu gehen. Bin 171cm groß und fahre zur Zeit noch ein Kona Cowan DS in M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (21. Juli 2013)

hier mal meins, leider mit unwürdig schlechtem foto...











die ersten fahrversuche machen lust auf mehr. zwei fragen hab ich allerdings:
habt ihr die klappernden züge irgendwie leise bekommen? und gibt es alternativen zu dem ctd-hebel? der ist mir deutlich zu groß am onehin vollgepackten lenker...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2013)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> .... zwei fragen hab ich allerdings:
> habt ihr die klappernden züge irgendwie leise bekommen? ...



Beitrag #82


----------



## EL Pablo (21. Juli 2013)

Merci


----------



## AT-Mario (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mittlerweile schon fast alle Teile fÃ¼r mein Meta sx zusammen.
Jedoch ist dem Vorbesitzer beim zerlegen des Bikes der vordere und der hintere Gummistoppel, der die Leitung fÃ¼hrt, zerbrochen.
Den vorderen groÃen "Head Tube Seals" habe ich schon fÃ¼r etwa 7â¬ im Netz gefunden, jedoch kann ich den kleinen fÃ¼r hinten, fÃ¼r die Bremsleitung nirgends als Ersatzteil finden.

WeiÃ jemand wo man diesen bekommt?

mfg
Mario


----------



## elfGrad (29. Juli 2013)

AT-Mario schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man diesen bekommt?



Wie meistens im gut sortierten Commencal-Store
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502288


----------



## AT-Mario (29. Juli 2013)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## konastuff (6. August 2013)

Wie lange musstet ihr denn auf eure Rahmen warten?


----------



## mathis2 (16. August 2013)

Falls jemand sich von seinem meta sx trennen möchte,pn an mich 
cheers


----------



## Free-Rider (26. August 2013)

Servus aus Bayern. 

Seit letztem Mittwoch bin ich nach langjähriger Abstinenz stolzer Besitzer eines Meta SX2. 
Zusammen gebaut, Samstag ne kleine Runde, einfach geil! 

Ersetzen werde ich die Gabel durch eine RockShox Lyrik Rc2 DH mit 170 mm, Sattelstütze kommt ne Vario drauf und die Bremse wird durch eine Avid Code ersetzt. 

Bin begeistert, was sich in den letzten Jahren im Bezug auf die Fahrwerke getan hat. 
Hoffe, der Fox-Dämpfer hält ein Weilchen. 


Gruß Franz


----------



## mathis2 (28. August 2013)

Hi
bin seit ner woche auch besitzer eines sx ,Chain Reaction sei dank,
würde allerdings gerne die Kurbel tauschen,
nur was für eine brauche ich????
GXP Kurbel schätze ich mal ,nur was für Innenlagerbreite?73mm???
und Durchmesser innen 24mm,sind gxp Kurbeln alle mit 24mm Innendurchmesser???
das wurde zwar alles schon gefragt,nur schlau bin ich nicht daraus geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (1. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab ein zwei fragen zum Meta sx. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich ein Commencal Meta sx kaufen soll oder ein Alutech Fanes v.3.0. es geht darum, dass das Rad einiges abkönnen sollte. Ich hab den test im mountainbike rider von 2012 gelesen und da heißt es, das es schnell viel federweg frei gibt. Stimmt das so ? weil Reserven braucht man ja schon ab und zu mal, und auf durchschläge hab ich keine lust. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand seine erfahrungen schildern könnte danke im vorraus.


----------



## mathis2 (2. September 2013)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein zwei fragen zum Meta sx. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich ein Commencal Meta sx kaufen soll oder ein Alutech Fanes v.3.0. es geht darum, dass das Rad einiges abkönnen sollte. Ich hab den test im mountainbike rider von 2012 gelesen und da heißt es, das es schnell viel federweg frei gibt. Stimmt das so ? weil Reserven braucht man ja schon ab und zu mal, und auf durchschläge hab ich keine lust. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand seine erfahrungen schildern könnte danke im vorraus.



es gibt recht schnell viel federweg frei das stimmt wohl so ist mir nach der ersten testfahrt auch aufgefallen musst schon ordentlich luft reinpumpen und ist recht schwer,aber sonst ist es tip top,hab seit ner woche eins und schon abgespeckt,liegt jetzt um die 14,4 kg .
leichte kurbel kommt noch

was steht den so alles in dem test ?kannst du den ma knipsen und hier reinstellen??


----------



## Free-Rider (2. September 2013)

mathis2 schrieb:


> es gibt recht schnell viel federweg frei das stimmt wohl so ist mir nach der ersten testfahrt auch aufgefallen musst schon ordentlich luft reinpumpen und ist recht schwer,aber sonst ist es tip top,hab seit ner woche eins und schon abgespeckt,liegt jetzt um die 14,4 kg .
> leichte kurbel kommt noch
> 
> was steht den so alles in dem test ?kannst du den ma knipsen und hier reinstellen??



Wie schwer bist Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? 
Und wieviel Druck hast Du im Dämpfer? 

Gruß Franz


----------



## mathis2 (3. September 2013)

hi 
ich hab 78 kg und fahr so mittlerweile 11bar im dämpfer


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2013)

155PSI bei 70kg...

wobei das bei der hohen Übersetzung (163mm aus 57mm) ein recht normaler Wert ist. Ich habe mir deshalb einen 2012er RP23 bei TFtuned anpassen lassen.


----------



## mathis2 (3. September 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 155PSI bei 70kg...
> 
> wobei das bei der hohen Übersetzung (163mm aus 57mm) ein recht normaler Wert ist. Ich habe mir deshalb einen 2012er RP23 bei TFtuned anpassen lassen.



Ich hatte vor dem Commencal ein Nukeproof mega das war bockhart dagegen


----------



## Free-Rider (5. September 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 155PSI bei 70kg...
> 
> wobei das bei der hohen Übersetzung (163mm aus 57mm) ein recht normaler Wert ist. Ich habe mir deshalb einen 2012er RP23 bei TFtuned anpassen lassen.



Wow! 
Ich hab jetzt 193 Psi bei 97 kg und es passt perfekt. 
Natürlich nur, wenn man im Flachen, oder bergauf auch das CTD nützt.


----------



## Xah88 (6. September 2013)

Hat jemand eigtl. eine gute bzw. besonders günstige Anlaufstelle (Referenzwerte Commencal.com & CRC) für SX Komplettbikes oder Rahmensets ? Also günstiger als Commencal selbst finde ich momentan nichts (zumindest in Gr. L ) ...Würde mich über Ideen freuen !

Sonst -> Ride on,

Xah


----------



## EarlMobile (6. September 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigtl. eine gute bzw. besonders günstige Anlaufstelle (Referenzwerte Commencal.com & CRC) für SX Komplettbikes oder Rahmensets ? Also günstiger als Commencal selbst finde ich momentan nichts (zumindest in Gr. L ) ...Würde mich über Ideen freuen !
> 
> Sonst -> Ride on,
> 
> Xah



Also ich habe meinen Rahmen (vor ca. 1 Jahr) direkt auf commencal.com bestellt. CRC hat auch immer ganz gute Angebote auf auslaufende Modelle. Aber ist nur der Ausverkauf mit begrenzter Stückzahl und eben auch nicht mehr in allen Größen. Bei Commencal ist die Auswahl größer und meistens auch noch etwas billiger. Lieferung usw hat bei mir alles Prima geklappt. Nur die Bankgebühren für die Überweisung waren teurer als gedacht.
Wo Du die Rahmen sonst noch bekommst weiß ich auch nicht. Habe mich auf der Eurobike kurz mit denen unterhalten (zwecks Klamotten kaufen) und irgendwie lief das immer auf deren Homepage hinaus.

Gruß, Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (7. September 2013)

ich hab mein sx bei chainreaction bestellt
habe für mein commencal meta sx 2 2450euro inkl. versand gezahlt,war 25% runtergesetzt 
CRC ist ne Welt für sich 
es ist jedem selbst überlassen sich ne meinung über Chain Reaction zu bilden....
Ich persönlich hab jetzt für 3000 euro ein schniekes Enduro am Start ,3000 weil ich einige leitliche parts am komplettbike tauschen musste und noch werde
(über kurz oder lang eigentlich alles bis auf den Rahmen)


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2013)

Hallo,
Werde mir nach langem hin und her überlegen auch ein SX kaufen. Nur noch eine frage wegen der Rahmen Größe. Ich bin 1,78m und hab eine Schrittlänge bzw. Innen Beinlänge von 86,5cm meine frage ein M Rahmen sollte doch reichen oder ?


----------



## mathis2 (7. September 2013)

nochmal ich :
bin 1,77 und m ist top,würds nicht in l wollen


----------



## Team Freak 123 (8. September 2013)

Hallo,
 @mathis2   Was hast du denn für eine schrittlänge bzw innen bein länge ?
auf der Website bikeparts-online.de steht nämlich die größe M von 1,68 bis 1,78 und eine maximale schrittlänge von 81,8cm. über den halben zentimeter in der größe mach ich mir keine gedanken, aber eben über die 4,7 cm längere schrittlänge deshalb meine frage.


----------



## mathis2 (9. September 2013)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @mathis2   Was hast du denn für eine schrittlänge bzw innen bein länge ?
> auf der Website bikeparts-online.de steht nämlich die größe M von 1,68 bis 1,78 und eine maximale schrittlänge von 81,8cm. über den halben zentimeter in der größe mach ich mir keine gedanken, aber eben über die 4,7 cm längere schrittlänge deshalb meine frage.



keine ahnung was ich für ne schrittlänge habe,bin mit 1,76-1,77m eher normal gewachsen,und hab keine kurzen beine aber auch keine langen stelzen,müsste jetzt mein 7tes mtb sein und hab alle immer in m gehabt
ich hab nen 45er vorbau und das rad kommt mir nicht klein vor,aber das ist schon nicht so einfach.
denke du solltest ma probesitzen irgendwie und irgendwo
bei mir kannst gerne musst halt nach freiburg kommen

Commencal gabs ja ne zeitlang nur in s/m m/l ,da war mir s/m auch zu eng aber m/l eher zu gross


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. September 2013)

Hallo, 

 @mathis2 Danke erstmal Freiburg ist ein bisschen weit von mir. Mal ne frage jemand aus dem Raum Heilbronn mit einem Bike in M oder L hier unterwegs? oder notfalls geht auch noch Heidelberg. Karlsruher Raum auch noch wenn es nicht zu weit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (28. September 2013)

Hallo, 

Da mein Meta SX 1 nächste Woche bei mir Eintreffen wird, wollte ich mal fragen, wie viel druck ihr im Dämpfer fahrt ? Ich hab knappe 70 Kilo Fahr fertig. Gibt's da irgendwie ne Art Tabelle um zu vergleichen ? 
Zweite frage: wie habt ihr Gabel und Dämpfer an sich eingestellt ? 
Danke für Infos im Vorraus


----------



## plutho (29. September 2013)

ich fahre eine low vol. kammer mit 30% sag und 170 mm gabel auch mit 30 % sag (in neutralpos. im stehen)


----------



## monoid (3. November 2013)

gestern angekommen !


----------



## Free-Rider (3. November 2013)

monoid schrieb:


> gestern angekommen !



Goil die Farbe!


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. Februar 2014)

monoid schrieb:


> gestern angekommen !




mal eine frage, passt in den rahmen auch ein stahldämpfer z.b. x-fusion vector hlr coil rein?


----------



## la bourde (20. Februar 2014)

Mit piggy back nicht, ausser wenn man die neue Kettenstreben kauft, oder wenn man einen neuen Rahmen mit dieser Option bestellt.
Es wird wohl ein SX mit Kirk geliefert.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2014)

neue Kettenstreben? Bestelloptionen? wo gibt es das denn?

da hab ich ja mächtig was verpasst


----------



## la bourde (20. Februar 2014)

Commencal hat neue Kettenstrebe für die alte SX und AM (mit passender Farbe). Einfach Commencal fragen. Die neue Rahmen "a la carte" kommen mit den neuen Kettenstreben als Bestelloption. Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel sie neue Kettenstrebe kosten.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2014)

sehr geil, danke für die Info


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2014)

ich hab kurz in Andorra nachgefragt 299,- in Wunschfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Rider (23. Februar 2014)

So, endlich fertig.


----------



## mistercamo74 (24. Februar 2014)

Endlich fertig, und auch schon die erste Tour auf den Stollen.


----------



## nullstein (24. Februar 2014)

Schöner Aufbau!
Wie geht der Monarch im SX?


----------



## elfGrad (24. Februar 2014)

In geselliger Runde


----------



## mistercamo74 (24. Februar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau!
> Wie geht der Monarch im SX?



Na ja was mann halt so nach der ersten Ausfahrt sagen kann, ohne einen anderen Dämpfer in diesem Rahmen gefahren zu haben.

Ich war heute mit dem Grundsetup zufrieden, frag in 3 Monaten nochmal.


----------



## teleMark (4. März 2014)

> Wie geht der Monarch im SX?



Ich hatte erst den BOS Vip'R eine Saison drin. Wie auch schon ein paar Beiträge weiter vorne erwähnt ist das Setup relativ weich, heisst der Dämpfer gibt relaitv schnell viel Federweg frei. Was ich nicht unbedingt schlecht finde, hängt etwas vom Einsatzbereich ab. Es fühlte sich trotzdem immer nach exterm viel Reserve an (ich mach damit keine 3m Drops). Habe nun ein Monarch drin, für technische Sachen finde ich den besser, da er am Anfang weniger Federweg frei gibt. Das macht das Befahren von verblockten Trails, bei der reine Geschwindigkeit nichts mehr bringt, einfacher. Wenn's dann doch ruppig und schnell zur Sache geht, würde ich sagen, steht der Monarch dem Vip'R in nichts nach. 
Der Vip'R ist nun revidiert und wird zum Vergleich in die andere Richtung sicher auch wieder zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruss


----------



## kRoNiC (9. März 2014)

Kann man zumindest bei den Meta SX etwas auf die Größenangaben bei Commencal geben?

Also einen L Rahmen bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## Free-Rider (9. März 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Kann man zumindest bei den Meta SX etwas auf die Größenangaben bei Commencal geben?
> 
> Also einen L Rahmen bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge?





kRoNiC schrieb:


> Kann man zumindest bei den Meta SX etwas auf die Größenangaben bei Commencal geben?
> 
> Also einen L Rahmen bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge?


Ich hab nen L, bei 1,87 und 89cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## kRoNiC (9. März 2014)

Ok, bringt mir nur leider nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Rider (10. März 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ok, bringt mir nur leider nix


Passt gerade noch ne KindShock LEV mit 100mm. 
Kann Dir morgen mal die Sitzrohrlänge beim L messen.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. März 2014)

Ich frage mich nur eher ob man bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge zu L oder M greifen sollte


----------



## Free-Rider (10. März 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur eher ob man bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge zu L oder M greifen sollte


M nehmen.


----------



## nullstein (10. März 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur eher ob man bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge zu L oder M greifen sollte


Das hängt stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.Ich bin 184cm mit ca 85cm SL.Ich fahre das Meta AM in M,da mir persönlich ein 49er Sitzrohr zu lang ist.Ich fahre aber generell,entgegen dem aktuellen Trend,lieber kurze Rahmen.Kommt meiner Fahrweise entgegen und ich fühle mich wohler.


----------



## peeeti (11. März 2014)

Bin 185 und fahr generell eher L.


----------



## kRoNiC (11. März 2014)

Ok, weil auf der Commencal Seite bei der Größe M was von maximale Beininnenlänge von 82cm und Körpergröße bis 1,78 steht

Bin also genau irgendwo zwischen M und L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (12. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich hab ne Beinlänge von 85-87. Irgendwann mal gemessen.


----------



## kRoNiC (12. März 2014)

Habe nun auch eine Rückmeldung von Commencal gegeben. Die haben mir ebenfalls zu einem L geraten, sogar wenn man eher auf kleinere Rahmen steht


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eine tapered  Gabel ist kein Thema unten ist im Steuerrohr dank dem 56mm Innendurchmesser massig Platz.
> 
> Ich habe meine Züge noch komplett mit Filzklebeband überzogen damit nix klappert, wie man es schon öfters gelesen hat.
> 
> ...



Hi,
habe mich hier durchgelesen und bin auch etwas planlos was die Kurbel angeht. wenn ich aber alles richtig versanden hab, bekomme ich die hier nicht irgendwie verbaut weil da was zu weit raussteht und anstößt!?
kann man das nicht durch ein anderes innenlager umgehen?


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

passt was von raceface? ne atlas oder evolve?


----------



## Free-Rider (14. März 2014)

30 mm Achsen passen nicht! 
Alles mit 24 mm passt.


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

hab die achsbreite zu raceface nicht auf der site gefunden. sorry, steht wohl nicht immer bei allen herstellern dabei


----------



## Free-Rider (14. März 2014)

Nicht die Breite, sondern der Achsdurchmesser ist entscheidend.  

Shimano passt alles, die haben 24 mm Durchmesser, E13 sollte nicht passen. 

Ruf vor dem bestellen einfach beim Versand an.


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

ach scheiße sorry. da stand ich mega aufm schlauch. mit durchmesser macht das natürlich mehr sinn


----------



## Free-Rider (15. März 2014)

Kopf hoch, wird schon!


----------



## Scheissenduro (22. März 2014)

habt ihr erfahrung mit überweisungen nach andorra? konnte leider nicht per kreditkarte zahlen da ich noch die schwinge bestellt habe die nicht im shop gelistet ist und als ich eben normal überweisen will geht es nicht... 
ich sollte auf ein andorranisches konto überweisen. ist das ein problem weil nicht eu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (22. März 2014)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> habt ihr erfahrung mit überweisungen nach andorra? konnte leider nicht per kreditkarte zahlen da ich noch die schwinge bestellt habe die nicht im shop gelistet ist und als ich eben normal überweisen will geht es nicht...
> ich sollte auf ein andorranisches konto überweisen. ist das ein problem weil nicht eu???



Überweisung nach Andorra -> Kein Problem, aber Überweisungsgebühr kommt oben drauf
Überweisung nach Frankreich (war bei meinem letzten der 3 Bikes so) -> Alles tutti (keine Ü-Gebühr)

Grüße


----------



## kRoNiC (22. März 2014)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> habt ihr erfahrung mit überweisungen nach andorra? konnte leider nicht per kreditkarte zahlen da ich noch die schwinge bestellt habe die nicht im shop gelistet ist und als ich eben normal überweisen will geht es nicht...
> ich sollte auf ein andorranisches konto überweisen. ist das ein problem weil nicht eu???



Überweisung nach Andorra geht bei der Sparkasse zB nur am Schalter und nicht Online


----------



## Bash XT (12. April 2014)

Falls wer noch Teile für sein Meta sucht, schaut mal bei meinen Anzeigen. Das gute Stück wird aufgelöst!


----------



## Erzengel.ch (28. April 2014)

Falls sich jemand von euch sich fragt, ob eine Rock Shox Pike Solo Air RCT3 ein sinnvolles Upgrade für sein Commençal Meta SX ist: Die Antwort ist definitiv ja! Im Vergleich zur Fox Float 36 R in jeglicher Hinsicht besser. Feinfühliger, bessere Traktion, leichter, usw., also im Prinzip das was die SRAM Marketingleute schon erzählt haben


----------



## Scheissenduro (5. Mai 2014)

hier mal die schwinge, die cemmencal jetzt bruzzelt um piggys fahren zu können. kompatibel zu monarch+, floatx und kirk


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Mai 2014)

würde mir auch Spass machen aber auch nur dann wenn ein CCDB CS Air reinpasst


----------



## Scheissenduro (10. Juni 2014)

kann mir bitte jemand bestätigen, dass die buchsen vom float auf den monarch die gleichen bleiben und ich keine mit anderen maßen brauche?!

danke


----------



## Cube Lova (1. Juli 2014)

Servus zusammen
Passt ein monarch High Volume problemlos ins sx?


----------



## DHRc (29. Juli 2014)

jemand noch ein meta sx rahmen in large den er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (1. August 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: 

Bellow, you will find the reach for the Meta Sx and Meta HT Sx : 

	- Meta sx M : 414
	- Meta sx L : 435

	- Meta HT sx M : 393
	- Meta HT sx L : 411


----------



## Scheissenduro (1. August 2014)

gibts auch irgendwo den wert für S rahmen?!


----------



## DerohneName (1. August 2014)

Hab ich leider nicht gefragt..  , da der für mich viel zu klein sein wird

Schreib denen einfach eine Email habe ich so auch gemacht


----------



## DHRc (14. September 2014)

jemand der sein meta sx rahmen in large verkaufen will?


----------



## hankpank (23. November 2014)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> hier mal die schwinge, die cemmencal jetzt bruzzelt um piggys fahren zu können. kompatibel zu monarch+, floatx und kirk
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 290649



geil! das brauch ich auch. welchen dämpfer färst du? 
Ich möchte einen RS moanrch+ debon air im Meta AM fahren. Evtl. kannst du mir sagen ob der reinpasst wenns ganz eingefedert ist?! 
Bei meinem Monarch (Bild) sieht es an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme extrem knapp aus mit der normalen aircan. Ist da bei der neuen Schwinge mehr Platz?


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. November 2014)

Hat sich erledigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (30. November 2014)

hey @hankpank auch falls es sich erledigt haben sollte, viellecht auch für andere Interessant. An der Dämpferaufnahme hatte ich keinen Stress, die Schwinge ist ja u.a. auf den Monarch ausgelegt. Allerdings gab es bei mir ein Problem mit einer etwas zu dick aufgetragenen Schweißnaht, an welcher der Dämpferkörper (?) gerieben hat.


----------



## Scheissenduro (30. November 2014)

edit:

ich seh gerade, dass es bei dir um das AM geht. Ich fahr ein SX. Doublecheck das mal, falls es noch aktuell ist....


----------



## hankpank (2. Dezember 2014)

Hey, danke für das Foto. Der Dämpfer auf em Bild ist kein Debon Air oder?
Hatte schon befürchtet dass es da eng wird. Beim AM ist die Situation etwas kritischer, da es ein geringfügig kleineres Übersetzungsverhältnis hat. Ich bekomme aber die Woche ein SX, also ist das Foto sehr hilfreich (hatte mich etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt).
Vielleicht kann man ja mit exzentrischer Hardwre noch etwas rausholen?!


----------



## Scheissenduro (3. Dezember 2014)

Nein, kein Debonair. Wie gesagt es ist die Schweißnaht, die etwas zu dick aufträgt und dann bei maximaler Kompression reibt. An der Dämpferaufnahme ists eng aber aber bei mir nicht zu eng.


----------



## Xah88 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe den Debonair seit letztem Wochenende im AM (auch das blaue 2012ér). Hatte aber nur Zeit für circa eine 1-stündige Testausfahrt. Da konnt ich keine Schleifgeräusche o.ä. feststellen. Funzte alles


----------



## longsome (13. Januar 2015)

Nochmal zum Verständnis, der Monarch RT3 (ohne Piggyback) passt ins Meta SX 2014, richtig? 
Commencal empfiehlt Low Comp Mid Rebound Tune. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? 
Ich würde es trotzdem erstmal mit dem Standard Tune Mid/Mid probieren, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Januar 2015)

longsome schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Verständnis, der Monarch RT3 (ohne Piggyback) passt ins Meta SX 2014, richtig?



Ja passt.


----------



## Xah88 (14. Januar 2015)

longsome schrieb:


> Ich würde es trotzdem erstmal mit dem Standard Tune Mid/Mid probieren, oder was meint ihr?



Servus, ich habe diesen Winter auch einen in Mid/Mid verbaut. Auf Low Comp würde ich nicht gehen, da der Standart-Float in dem Punkt ja auch schon nervig war (zu wenig Compression). Die Mid konnte ich jetzt erst 2x im Schnee fahren, da aber nur semi-schnell und aufgrund der Temperatur weiß man auch nicht, ob 100% Performance da ist. Soweit fühlte sich aber alles gut an -> daher würde ich dir *vorsichtig* auch zu mid raten


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab mir jetzt einen Commencal Meta SX 1 Rahmen von 2013 gegönnt. Nun überlege ich schon eine Weile, welcher Dämpfer sich im Bike gut macht.
Ich hab den XL Rahmen.
Hab ihr ein paar Anregungen, Tipps oder Erfahrungen für mich?
Danke schon einmal.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Franzose -> BOS Kirk !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (18. Januar 2015)

Ich werde nen Monarch rt3 einbauen.


----------



## Jester (19. Januar 2015)

Kann man diese Schwinge (für AGB-Dämpfer) nur über Commencal direkt bekommen?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Franzose -> BOS Kirk !



Dafür bedarf es doch der anderen Schwinge oder?


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Januar 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Dafür bedarf es doch der anderen Schwinge oder?



Warum? Du hast doch das SX.
Beim AM bis 2014 bräuchte man die Schwinge vom SX. Beim AM 2015 ist der Rahmen unten ausgeschnitten und ein Dämpfer mit AGB passt.
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr .


----------



## longsome (19. Januar 2015)

@4Stroke bei den 2015ern sollte das so sein. 
Kann mir jemand sagen was für Buchsen ich fürn 2014er Meta Sx mit einem Monarch RT3 brauche?


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Januar 2015)

longsome schrieb:


> @4Stroke bei den 2015ern sollte das so sein.
> Kann mir jemand sagen was für Buchsen ich fürn 2014er Meta Sx mit einem Monarch RT3 brauche?



22,2x10 müsste passen, sonst miss doch einfach kurz nach


----------



## longsome (19. Januar 2015)

Rahmen und Dämpfer sind leider noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Januar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Warum? Du hast doch das SX.
> Beim AM bis 2014 bräuchte man die Schwinge vom SX. Beim AM 2015 ist der Rahmen unten ausgeschnitten und ein Dämpfer mit AGB passt.
> Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr .



Kannst das wer bestätigen? Hab den Rahmen heut bekommen.


----------



## longsome (19. Januar 2015)

steht im review auf pinkbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Januar 2015)

longsome schrieb:


> steht im review auf pinkbike.


Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## longsome (19. Januar 2015)

Ich zitier mal: 
"COMMENCALbicycles (Jan 13, 2015 at 3:48)
 Hey juvenilejuice, 
The META SX does have a piggy back compatible chainstay for 2015. Check it here - www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=15145121
We would recommend the following shocks if you wanted to change it:
ROCK SHOX Monarch Plus
FOX Float X
BOS Kirk
Hope this helps!"

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-2015-made-for-you-video-2014.html


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Januar 2015)

longsome schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal:
> "COMMENCALbicycles (Jan 13, 2015 at 3:48)
> Hey juvenilejuice,
> The META SX does have a piggy back compatible chainstay for 2015. Check it here - www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=15145121
> ...



Na dann verweise ich für den aufmerksamen Leser nochmal auf meine Anfrage, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich ein 2013er Commencal Meta SX erworben habe.


----------



## elfGrad (22. Januar 2015)

Beim 2013er Rahmen sollte standardmäßig kein Dämpfer mit Piggy reinpassen


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. Januar 2015)

Und der obere steuersatz teil ist ja zs44. Gibt es da eine Einschränkung ob 28.6 oder 30.


----------



## prong (30. Januar 2015)

Ich mag mein 2014er SX mit Piggy-Damfer fahren. Es muss also die passende Schwinge her. Ok. 
Das Teil kostet im Commencal Shop 350,- € und ein kompletter 2015er SX Rahmen, der Piggy Dämpfer kann kostet ohne Dämpfer 800,- €

Hab ich was falsch verstanden? Was soll das? Die Schwinge ist doch nicht aus Gold, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (31. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Hab ich was falsch verstanden? Was soll das? Die Schwinge ist doch nicht aus Gold, oder?



Da bist du nicht allein mit dieser Frage. Vorallem hatte john-doe bei seiner nachfrage noch 299€uro als Preis genannt bekommen.


----------



## prong (31. Januar 2015)

Jester schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht allein mit dieser Frage. Vorallem hatte john-doe bei seiner nachfrage noch 299€uro als Preis genannt bekommen.



Das rundet das Bild ab. Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum SX 1 2014 und Konnmanzahl(en).

Hab das Beik Anfang 2014 in Betrieb genommen. Zur Geo ist nix zu sagen, das Radl fährt sich gut und ist für meine Einsatz in den Bergen gut geeignet. Hat mächtig Reserven und ich kann damit den Kram fahren, den ich will. Ist zawr a bissl schwer, aber des war ich gewohnt und taugt mir.

Hier meine Kritikpunkte:

- Der Rahmen (neon pink) ist schlecht lackiert. In den Aussparungen und Winkeln war die Farbe nicht deckend. Anfrage beim Support: Das muss so sein, weil lackieren ist schwierig und die Farbe ist immer so schlecht. Gehört zum Standard. Ein zweiter Rahmen in grün, den ich hier hab ist weitaus besser gelackt.

- Die verbaute Fox 34 war komplett ausgelaufen, die Kappe auf der linken Seite nicht angezogen. Da die Gabel sowieso nicht so gut funktioniert und das Rad verschandelt, habe ich sie sofort getauscht.

- Der Hinterbau war nicht richtig zusammengebaut. Schrauben waren nicht mit passendem Moment angezogen und der ganze Quatsch hatte nach 2 Wochen fahren tüchtig Spiel. War bei dem anderen SX Radl wesentlich besser.

- Die Nabe des Hinterrads war nicht passen zusammengeschraubt und bekam nach einigen Ausfahrten Spiel.

- Qualität der Laufräder ist totaler Kas. Speichenspannung von Anfang an schlecht. Eine Saison artgerechter Einsatz haben ihnen echt schlecht getan.

Letzter Punkt: Überzogener Preis für die alberne Schwinge.

Fazit: Das Radl fährt sich gut. Sicherlich noch besser mit einem passenden Dämpfer, den man nur verbauen kann, wenn man sich vom Hersteller rasieren lässt. Qualität des Komplettrads ist nicht so dolle.

Ergänzung:

- Beim Umbau auf neue Bremsen purzelten aus beiden Rahmen so lange mit Frabe beschmierte Eisendrähte. Wahrscheinlich zum Fädeln oder Lacken benutzt und weils schneller geht in den Rahmen gestopt, als die zu demontieren.

- Zugeinlauf ins Steuerrohr ist Kas: Die Züge scheuen am Gabelschaft. Ist ja ein bekanntes Problem über das fleißig diskutiert wird. Lösungsansatz der Herstellers war 2014 das hilflos reingestopfte Plastkfolie.

- Auf dem unteren Laster des Steuersatzes stehen Wasser und Dreck, die durch die  Dichtung für die Züge am Steuerrohr in den Rahmen gelaufen sind.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (1. Februar 2015)

Ic


prong schrieb:


> Das rundet das Bild ab. Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum SX 1 2014 und Konnmanzahl(en).
> 
> Hab das Beik Anfang 2014 in Betrieb genommen. Zur Geo ist nix zu sagen, das Radl fährt sich gut und ist für meine Einsatz in den Bergen gut geeignet. Hat mächtig Reserven und ich kann damit den Kram fahren, den ich will. Ist zawr a bissl schwer, aber des war ich gewohnt und taugt mir.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass die Eisendrähte zur leichteren Innenmintahe der Leitung sind. Zumindest hat das mit denen als Hilfe gut funktioniert.

Kann mir wer sagen, wo ich gescheite Dänpferbuchsen in 22,2x10 für mein SX bekomme. Hab jetzt meinen Dämpfer bekommen.


----------



## prong (1. Februar 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Ic
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die Eisendrähte zur leichteren Innenmintahe der Leitung sind. Zumindest hat das mit denen als Hilfe gut funktioniert.
> ...



Welchen Dämpfer verbaust du jetzt an deinem SX 2013 mit welcher Schwinge? Haste dir die Goldschwinge für 345 € kommen lassen? Oder kein Piggy an neuen Dämpfer?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bleibe erst einmal bei der Plasteschwinge. Hab mir jetzt einen Fox Float RP23 geholt.

Der CC DB inline macht es aber bei der Standardschwinge auch.


----------



## prong (1. Februar 2015)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Hätt nicht gedacht, dass der CC DB inline passt. Warum hast den CTD gegen den RP23 getauscht. Macht das das Kraut fett?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (1. Februar 2015)

Hatte gar keinen Dämpfer vorher drin. Hab den Rahmen leider nur noch ohne.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Ic
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die Eisendrähte zur leichteren Innenmintahe der Leitung sind. Zumindest hat das mit denen als Hilfe gut funktioniert.
> ...



Huber Bushings


----------



## elfGrad (2. Februar 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Ich bleibe erst einmal bei der Plasteschwinge. Hab mir jetzt einen Fox Float RP23 geholt.
> 
> Der CC DB inline macht es aber bei der Standardschwinge auch.


Hast du Fotos oder woher ist die Info dass der CCDB Inline passt?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Februar 2015)

Bild hab ich nicht, aber gibt es doch in den passenden Einbaumaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (2. Februar 2015)

Des dingen passt sicher net.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Februar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Des dingen passt sicher net.



Warum soll der bitte nicht passen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1515337...51533720643&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487&rmvSB=true


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Warum soll der bitte nicht passen?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1515337...51533720643&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487&rmvSB=true



Wie soll der unten an der Schwinge noch Platz finden mit der Auswuchtung?


----------



## prong (3. Februar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie soll der unten an der Schwinge noch Platz finden mit der Auswuchtung?


 Das wird sicherlich schwierig wegen der Mimik an der Kolbenstange.


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Gestern nen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Schon ein Pummelchen. 




Da war nur so ein Neopren-Schnippus dabei: 



Ist das nen Dämpferschutzblech??


----------



## Xah88 (11. Februar 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Ist das nen Dämpferschutzblech??



Jup, funzt gut ...


----------



## JDEM (11. Februar 2015)

Passt doch besser beim Meta AM


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Erstes Problem: 

 wie soll man da nen Shimanolager rein bekommen?? Da sind nur 15mm Platz. 

Das Lager an sich ist 15mm breit, dann kommt die erste Stufe..


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Erstes Problem: Anhang anzeigen 359094 wie soll man da nen Shimanolager rein bekommen?? Da sind nur 15mm Platz.
> 
> Das Lager an sich ist 15mm breit, dann kommt die erste Stufe..
> Anhang anzeigen 359095



Andere Seite geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Nee. Nicht wirklich. Is 17mm tief


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

Wie breit is'n der Lagersitz von Shimano. Nicht den konischen Teil mitmessen.


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Das Lager an sich is genau 15mm. Weiß nicht ob ich die nächste Stufe einfach abschneiden kann oder ob dann die Dichtung mit leidet


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

Die "Stufe" sollte sich ja über die Kante im Gehäuse schieben.


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Hatte ich mir auch so gedacht. Macht sie aber nicht


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

Hast du des eingepresst oder vorsichtig reingeschoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockh...a=X&ei=1kXbVJroFIXW7QbC5YDgBA&ved=0CCkQ9QEwAg


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Nur mal angefädelt. Da stehen fast 3mm vom Rahmen im Weg


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockh...a=X&ei=1kXbVJroFIXW7QbC5YDgBA&ved=0CCkQ9QEwAg


Hab ich ja alles verstanden. Nur hab ich halt diese blöde Kante im Tretlager mit 7mm Höhe..


----------



## capcom (11. Februar 2015)

Hi feliks, da das Tretlager keinen Zugang hat. Also kein Dreck, Wasser durch eine Sattelrohr oder Unterrohr eindringen kann, könntest du alles zwischen den beiden Lagerschalen wegnehmen. Also Plastikrörchen weg, und den überstehenden Teile des Kunsttoffschale absägen bzw. abfeilen. Bei dem recht günstigen Preis des Shimanolagers bzw. einer teuren Alternative wie z.B. Reset bietet sich hier customizing geradzu an. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Danke sehr. Mal sehen wie kooperativ das Teil ist.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Februar 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Erstes Problem: Anhang anzeigen 359094 wie soll man da nen Shimanolager rein bekommen?? Da sind nur 15mm Platz.
> 
> Das Lager an sich ist 15mm breit, dann kommt die erste Stufe..
> Anhang anzeigen 359095



Du musst den ganzen Kram da raussägen bzw. rausschneiden.
Das ist so dicht, da kommt nix rein =).


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

Scheint tatsächlich nicht anders zu gehen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=163054
Zum Kotzen.


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

Also. Schön mit dem Küchenmesser abgeschnitten. Dann mit etwas Gefühl die Lagerschalen reingeklopft.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2015)

Megafail !


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Megafail !



Orakel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2015)

Ich meine, das ist doch echt ein Witz, ein Innenlager zu planen, das dann so reingewürgt werden muß.


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich meine, das ist doch echt ein Witz, ein Innenlager zu planen, das dann so reingewürgt werden muß.



Ja. Wirklich zum Kotzen. Ich baue in den nächsten Wochen 2 Meta SX um und freu mich schon auf diese Details. 
Meinen Eindruck von Commencal-Qualität habe ich ein paar Posts vorher zusammengefasst.
Sollte sich das BB92 Lager wirklich nicht einpressen lassen, ist das das Sahnehäublein.
Wobei: Andere Hersteller machen auch Klump.


----------



## capcom (11. Februar 2015)

Ich denke das Sx una AM sind mit sram / Truvativ Kurbeln einspezifiziert. Zumindest gab es ab Werk nur diese Spezifikation. Diese Lager passen vermutlich ohne jede Nacharbeit. Ein Reset xpress passt z.b. auch perfekt. Die Shimanolager sind eben recht sperrig.


----------



## feliks (11. Februar 2015)

na so nen xtr-Lager geht.
 kann man aber auch super zersägen


----------



## JDEM (12. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen wie sich dann das Race Face Cinch einpressen lässt


----------



## feliks (12. Februar 2015)

So mal schnell zusammen geworfen 



Morgen dann mit Pedalen, großer Kassette, Kette und Bremse hinten komplett.

Nächste Woche kommen hoffentlich die Huber-Buchsen und dann gehts rund.


----------



## beat73 (13. Februar 2015)

Commencal Meta SX Limited Edition Pink 2015

3.299,00 € -9%
2.999,00 €
2.499,17 € HT 

Weiss jemand was der Preis 2.499,17 Euro HT bedeutet


----------



## prong (14. Februar 2015)

Das du für das HT 2500 Euro auf den Tisch des Hauses legen sollst.


----------



## beat73 (14. Februar 2015)

Danke : )
....hab mich einfach gefragt weil dieser HT Preis vom HT über DH bis City Bike steht, aber egal bestelle sobald mein konto zahlungsfähig ist, meinem Junior sein Traumbike. Es steht en stock/an Lager, also kann man damit rechnen dass das Bike innert 2-3 Wochen da ist oder läuft das wie bei Canyon Biks ....siehe Canyon Biks Wartezimmer : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (14. Februar 2015)

Bevor du bestellst, solltest du schon wissen, für welches Bike der Preis ausgewiesen ist. Das Meta SX Hardtail kostet so ca 1000,-€ burutto.
Die 2,499.17 € Exc. VAT sind der netto Preis, d.h. für Endverbraucher in D werden 19% aufgeschlagen.

Das Meta SX ist ein Monsterhobel, der runterfahren will und braucht m.E. dauerhaft grobes Geläuf. Sonst macht's weniger Spaß, weil schon recht weich.
Lieferung geht recht fix.  Über die Qualität muss ich nix mehr schreiben (s.o.).


----------



## beat73 (14. Februar 2015)

Ach so jetzt ist alles klar : )
Danke


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin nun eigentlich, fast fertig mit meinem neuen 2013er SX Aufbau. Allerdings gibt es Probleme mit dem Hinterbau. Ich wollte im Rad eine Hope PRO evo 40T mit ZTR Flow Felgen verbauen und einer Sram X1 Kassette.
Kassette an der Nabe montiert und ab in den Hinterbau. Achse rein und .... das Rad ist Bombenfest im Hinterbau. Es dreht sich kaum. Im Hope Thread hab ich schon nach einer Lösung gesucht. Angeblich waren es die falschen Endkappen. Neue bestellt, selbes Problem.

Hat irgendwer hier gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir helfen?


----------



## JDEM (17. Februar 2015)

Könnte ein fehlender Distanzring zwischen Freilauf und Nabenkörper sein. Hast Du den Freilauf umgebaut oder direkt beim Händler?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Februar 2015)

Der Freilauf ein kompletter Bestandteil des Laufrades. Da ich eine X1 verbauten wollte, hab ich mir gleich ein komplettes Laufrad mit Freilauf gekauft. Lediglich die Adapter für 12x142 mussten noch zusätzlich bestellt werden. Hierzu gibt es aber bereits ein paar Aussagen, dass die Standardadapter, die für 12x142mm verkauft werden, nicht zu einer X1 Kombi passt.
Das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung.
Bei b2 hatte ich mir auch schon einen einzelnen, der wohl extra für X1 sein sollte bestellt. Dieser ist aber nicht anders, als der vorhandene und auch bei der Funktion hat sich durch diesen nichts verändert.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Februar 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> So mal schnell zusammen geworfen Anhang anzeigen 359448
> Morgen dann mit Pedalen, großer Kassette, Kette und Bremse hinten komplett.
> 
> Nächste Woche kommen hoffentlich die Huber-Buchsen und dann gehts rund.


hast du eigentlich die Gummischützer für die Kabelführung verwendet? Ich finde, die eher unschön und die bleiben auch nicht wirklich da, wo sie es sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (17. Februar 2015)

Also an der Bremse hab ich sie 2mal  mit her genommen. Und am Steuerrohr sowieso. Die Kanten an Ein ind Ausgängen sind doch schon arg scharfkantig


Es ist übrigens fertig. Mal schauen ob ich die Tage mal nen gescheites Foto machen kann. 
Es ist schon sehr weich und Flach. Für die ebene ist es nix. Freu mich schon auf den ersten Park-Einsatz


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Februar 2015)

Jo. Ich hab sie nur beim Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk nicht. Da war die Spannung an Ausgang zu hoch.


----------



## JDEM (18. Februar 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Der Freilauf ein kompletter Bestandteil des Laufrades. Da ich eine X1 verbauten wollte, hab ich mir gleich ein komplettes Laufrad mit Freilauf gekauft.
> Das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung.
> Bei b2 hatte ich mir auch schon einen einzelnen, der wohl extra für X1 sein sollte bestellt. Dieser ist aber nicht anders, als der vorhandene und auch bei der Funktion hat sich durch diesen nichts verändert.


 
Die Händler bekommen meist die Naben mit Standardfreilauf angeliefert und bauen diese dann auf XD Freilauf um. Hätte vermutet da könnte was schief gegangen sein. Ansonsten kann es natürlich auch an den Endkappen liegen. Bei der X1 Kassette ist da ja nicht wirklich viel Platz zwischen Kappe und Kassette.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. Februar 2015)

Das Laufrad wurde so mit xD angeboten. Da gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass das passt. Inwiefern meinst du das mit dem Platz zwsischen Kassette und Adapter?

So update von mir. Der Adapter wurde falsch geliefert. Da tut mal sich wohl sehr schwer, zwischen XD und nicht XD zu unterscheiden.

Aber nun ist es fast fertig


----------



## feliks (2. März 2015)

Jetzt ist es schon seit 3 Wochen fertig, heute das erste mal im Wald:


----------



## bachmayeah (5. März 2015)

servus, ich reihe mich hier grad ein.

ich spiele grad mit der Überlegung (mit) meinem Mädchen das Meta SX 650b oder 26" zu kaufen, quasi so als eierlegende Wollmilchsau für berghoch und bergab, touren und im bikepark zum rumeiern.
Bei 1,70 sollte M passen.
ich habe hier Anspielungen auf die Qualität gelesen, was hat es denn damit auf sich?
Wer ist denn der deutsche Vertrieb, sofern vorhanden?
Wie verhält es sich mit den Gewichtsangaben - commencals sollen ja keine Leichgewichte sein - aber: kommt das hin?
Irgendwelche Dinge auf die man achten sollte?


----------



## prong (5. März 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> servus, ich reihe mich hier grad ein.
> 
> ich spiele grad mit der Überlegung (mit) meinem Mädchen das Meta SX 650b oder 26" zu kaufen, quasi so als eierlegende Wollmilchsau für berghoch und bergab, touren und im bikepark zum rumeiern.
> Bei 1,70 sollte M passen.
> ...



Sers, hier ein paar Punkte:

Das 650b ist wahrscheinlich ohne Umwerferaufnahme -> Specs anschauen
Suchst du für dich oder für die Dame?
Wenn du superduper leicht suchst, dann ist des nix. Das Radl liegt wirklich satt, ist gut für grobes Terrain und will bergab fahren. Hochtreten geht aber ganz gut. Der Hobel lässt sich gut im Park fahren, "Trails" werden teilweise etwas fad, oder besser "unauffällig".
Wenn du einen Downhiller für Parkbesuche hast, dann kauf lieber nen Meta AM.

Die Qualität vom Komplettrad war bei meinem SX 1 2014 schlicht scheiße. Das Rad war richtig schlecht montiert (Lager...). Der Rahmen an sich ist okay. Hab hier im Thread schon was zur Qualität geschrieben. Laufräder sind logischerweise nicht top. 

Ansonsten spaßiges Enduro für's Gröbere.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. März 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Sers, hier ein paar Punkte:
> 
> Das 650b ist wahrscheinlich ohne Umwerferaufnahme -> Specs anschauen
> Suchst du für dich oder für die Dame?
> ...


 
Danke für deine erste Meinung...
Es soll für die Dame des Hauses sein mit Reserven was _DH _bzw eben Abfahren angeht, das schwarz/pink gefällt ihr.
Also soll es auch für sie für Regionen wie PDS passen, daher auch der Wunsch nach gutem 160mm Federweg vorne und hinten.
Laufräder könnte man ja IRGENDWANN MAL wechseln. Generell bin ich mit 14 Kg einverstanden (klar könnten es auch 12-13 kg sein), es sollte halt nicht großartig nach oben abweichen.


----------



## prong (5. März 2015)

Dafür isses gut. Allerdings sind 14 kg sicherlich schwer zu erreichen. Fahre mein M mit so 15 und kommende Saison mit leichteren Rädern mit so 14,5 oder a bissl weniger. Ist allerdings kein 650b und 2x10fach.
Wennst nen 14er ausm Outlet rauslässt, kannste schonmal Geld für ne andere Gabel einplanen. Die Fox 34 ist kas.


----------



## Blue729 (5. März 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Danke für deine erste Meinung...
> Es soll für die Dame des Hauses sein mit Reserven was _DH _bzw eben Abfahren angeht, das schwarz/pink gefällt ihr.
> Also soll es auch für sie für Regionen wie PDS passen, daher auch der Wunsch nach gutem 160mm Federweg vorne und hinten.
> Laufräder könnte man ja IRGENDWANN MAL wechseln. Generell bin ich mit 14 Kg einverstanden (klar könnten es auch 12-13 kg sein), es sollte halt nicht großartig nach oben abweichen.



Zum Gewicht:

Das Meta mag zwar kein Leichtgewicht sein, aber es fährt sich nicht schwer. Der Schwerpunkt liegt genau dort, wo er hin soll, tief untem am Tretlager. 
Was ich am Meta so schätze ich die Haltbarkeit, mit dem Bike, sei es AM/ oder SX, kann man es auch im Park ordentlich fliegen lassen, ohne das dir der Rahmen unterm Arsch wegbricht. Parkfreigabe hat es ja. Lieber schwerer als ne Coladose die ich nach nen paar Wochen reklamieren muss.

Das Gewicht des Bikes hängt natürlich auch von den Parts ab,
ohne Reverb bin ich bei 13,xx kg
mit Reverb liege ich um die 14kg Größe L.
mit Downhillschlappen sind es dann zweitweise sogar an die 15kg!

Mit einem tiefen Griff in den Geldbeutel sind mit Reverb, Pike und RC3 13,xxkg drin. (1 fach Antrieb).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. März 2015)

danke für die Meinungen, das hier wäre es gewesen: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=15146323
Leider wurden heute wohl die Preise bei den Franzosen angehoben...
Hat da jemand ne gute Quelle. Finde das Radel insbesondere die verbauten Parts schon recht ansprechend.


----------



## prong (5. März 2015)

Wieviel sollte das denn kosten? Der Preis istvdoch wie gehabt.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2015)

2999 war es noch bis vorgestern. gestern dann angehoben worden. und wir waren eigentlich schon am limit.


----------



## prong (6. März 2015)

Commencal ist teilweise recht selbstbewusst :-(. Das gilt für den Support und die gesalzenen Preise, die für Ersatzteile aufgerufen werden.
Nur so nebenbei: Das Radl hat 1x10fach und keine Umwerferoption. Da braucht die Dame schon tüchtig Kraft in den Haxen ;-). 

Im Outlet stehen evtl noch welche, aber sicherlich kein 650b und auch net schwoaz.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2015)

danke für das weitere Feedback.
so steil ist es hier nun auch wieder nicht, das bekäme sie schon hin, macht Sie akuell auch ganz gut.
iscg für ne keFü, falls die Kette nicht halten sollte ist ja auch vorhanden.
dank meinem Französisch habe ich die Option es für den "alten" Preis zu bekommen.
würdet Ihr bei 1,70 zu m oder l raten? Laut der webseite wäre ganz klar M die empfohlene Größe.
wenn ich die Daten mit meinem Nomad vergleiche ist das Oberrohr beim Meta in M schon deutlich kürzer als bei meinem Nomad in L.
was wäre also, wenn man es in der falschen Größe bestellen würde?


----------



## prong (6. März 2015)

Fahre mit 176 EMM. Passt mir gut.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2015)

welches fährst du denn genau?
176 wäre ja bei dem von mir auserwähltem Bike schon am oberen Bereich.


----------



## prong (6. März 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> welches fährst du denn genau?
> 176 wäre ja bei dem von mir auserwähltem Bike schon am oberen Bereich.



SX in EMM


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2015)

danke für die Info,
jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur das Wissen, was passiert wenn M doch nicht passen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. März 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> würdet Ihr bei 1,70 zu m oder l raten? Laut der webseite wäre ganz klar M die empfohlene Größe.



Bei 170cm sollte das doch keine Frage sein 

Ganz klar M


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2015)

80er inseam...
Evtl hat sie ja Affenarme..  Danke euch...


----------



## Roman00 (6. März 2015)

Ich habe meines seit 2 Wochen und ich komme locker bergauf.
Ich bin im Moment 1.70m und das M ist von der Grösse her super.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2015)

So - ist bestellt - Danke für euren Support.
Weiß jmd wie lange die Lieferung aus F dauert wenn man via Paypal gezahlt hat?


----------



## green-frog-love (7. März 2015)

mein meta sx 650 hab ich donnerstag vor ner woche bestellt und montag stands vor der tür. =)
grüße,
simon


----------



## frank70 (7. März 2015)

@ green-frog-love: kannst du mal ein Foto reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## green-frog-love (8. März 2015)

da isses...leider nur phön bild...


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2015)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> da isses...leider nur phön bild...


Hasts spasseshalber mal gewogen? Bist soweit zufrieden damit?


----------



## green-frog-love (9. März 2015)

grade gewogen: 15 sind es schon. aber wie bereits oben vermerkt: es fährt sich nicht so. bin gestern das erste mal gerollt. waren nur schotterwege, z.T. aspahlt und alles gerade (was halt hier in leipzig so geht), aber das geht echt ab. da wippt nix beim ordentlichen pedalieren und es geht echt flott. also mir gefällt es sehr gut! n kumpel bekommt bald sein capra...mal sehen wie da der vergleich ist.
was man jedoch anmerken muss (habe canyon erfahrung): der versand ist nicht so das wahre. etwas halbherzig verpackt das ganze, schaltwerk hat nen kleinen kratzer und die leitung der reverb musste noch um einiges gekürzt werden. da hofft man, dass mit steigender erfahrung im direktvertrieb auch dessen qualität besser wird. ansonsten gibts nix zu meckern...und die farbe ist einfach nur der knaller...=)
grüße!
Simon


----------



## 4Stroke (9. März 2015)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> grade gewogen: 15 sind es schon. aber wie bereits oben vermerkt: es fährt sich nicht so. bin gestern das erste mal gerollt. waren nur schotterwege, z.T. aspahlt und alles gerade (was halt hier in leipzig so geht), aber das geht echt ab. da wippt nix beim ordentlichen pedalieren und es geht echt flott. also mir gefällt es sehr gut! n kumpel bekommt bald sein capra...mal sehen wie da der vergleich ist.
> was man jedoch anmerken muss (habe canyon erfahrung): der versand ist nicht so das wahre. etwas halbherzig verpackt das ganze, schaltwerk hat nen kleinen kratzer und die leitung der reverb musste noch um einiges gekürzt werden. da hofft man, dass mit steigender erfahrung im direktvertrieb auch dessen qualität besser wird. ansonsten gibts nix zu meckern...und die farbe ist einfach nur der knaller...=)
> grüße!
> Simon



Reverb Leitung rechts verlegt am dämpfer?
Ansonsten kann sie sich einklemmen und am dämpfer scheuern, da der Dämpfer ja nicht exakt mittag im Rahmen liegt.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2015)

puh.....
mal schauen, danke für die antwort.


----------



## green-frog-love (9. März 2015)

@bachmayeah :
wenn du noch fragen hast, dann gern per pm. hab auch in frankreich bestellt. vielleicht macht der deutsche vertrieb da noch was...

@4Stroke: 
welches rechts? =) meine geht von hinten gesehen links vorbei. aber einklemmen kann da nix. schubbert halt an der aussenhülle am dämpfer rum...aber nicht am kolben. aber lass mich gern eines besseren belehren...
grüße!
Simon


----------



## frank70 (9. März 2015)

@green-frog-love: bis jetzt noch nicht, aber wird dir noch einklemmen. besser gleich rechts verlegen


----------



## 4Stroke (9. März 2015)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> @bachmayeah :
> wenn du noch fragen hast, dann gern per pm. hab auch in frankreich bestellt. vielleicht macht der deutsche vertrieb da noch was...
> 
> @4Stroke:
> ...


In fahrtrichtung links passt auf den ersten blick aber wenn es federt kann es sich verklemmen. Dann scheuert die leitung am dämpfer, nicht am Kolben. Deshalb musste ich sie rechts verlegen, da rechts mehr platz ist. Sind 2 schrauben


----------



## DerohneName (10. März 2015)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12802589

Gerade gefunden, Bos Kirk Dämpfer fürs SX


----------



## bachmayeah (13. März 2015)

so, radel ist da - prinzipiell alles i.O. aber ich bin bzgl. der Größe immer noch unentschlossen:
was denkt ihr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (13. März 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> so, radel ist da - prinzipiell alles i.O. aber ich bin bzgl. der Größe immer noch unentschlossen:
> was denkt ihr:


grösse passt


----------



## bachmayeah (13. März 2015)

könnte meiner erachtung nach - so vom draufschauen - alles ein wenig länger sein; also TT.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. März 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> so, radel ist da - prinzipiell alles i.O. aber ich bin bzgl. der Größe immer noch unentschlossen:
> was denkt ihr:


Rahmengröße passt. Bei 170 cm und Größe M. 
Ist doch kein cc Rad


----------



## bachmayeah (13. März 2015)

es wirkt einfach so extrem kompakt... ein Banshee Rune z.B. ist wohl ein *wenig* größer was tt, reach, stack angeht...


----------



## prong (15. März 2015)

Würd des wenn über die Läanges des Vorbaus variieren. Dul wolltest doch ne Bolzermühle fürn Park, die man auch so git fahren kann. Da haste se. L wär am Zweck vorbei. Aber eigentlich muss die Dame damit zurechtkommen. Ne Fotobeurteilung isr absoluter Kas. Is genau wie das Ausprobieren des Fahrwerks am Bordstein. ;-) Also: Fahrt!


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2015)

danke für den Support hier  das Gefahre wird def. kommen (wenn der Umzug abgehakt ist). Frau ist Happy, ich bin happy dass Frau happy ist -> vorerst also alles gut! Evtl. wird in Zukunft hier und da mal Gewichtsoptimierung betrieben...


----------



## McDirt (23. März 2015)

Hallo an alle,

mein Name ist René und ich bin seit 2013 stolzer Besitzer eines Meta SX   
Da ich jetzt ein wenig aufrüsten wollte (habe mir unter anderem die "Goldschwinge" geleistet) dachte ich, nehme ich auch mal an diesem Forum teil 
kann mir jemand sagen ob die Bushings vom 2013er verbauten Fox Dämpfer beim Meta SX 1 auch für nen 2015er Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air Plus passen? Ansonsten benötige ich 22,2x10er so wie ich das hier so vernommen habe oder?
Und hat jemand vielleicht einen S- Rahmen ab 2014 Baujahr über?

Danke schonmal im Voraus 

René


----------



## 4Stroke (23. März 2015)

McDirt schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> mein Name ist René und ich bin seit 2013 stolzer Besitzer eines Meta SX
> Da ich jetzt ein wenig aufrüsten wollte (habe mir unter anderem die "Goldschwinge" geleistet) dachte ich, nehme ich auch mal an diesem Forum teil
> ...



Du benötigst 22,2x10.
Bau dir direkt Huber-Bushings rein, anstatt die alten gebrauchten Buchsen umzubauen.


----------



## McDirt (23. März 2015)

alles klar, danke 
was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Huber und den Rock Shox Buchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (23. März 2015)

McDirt schrieb:


> alles klar, danke
> was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Huber und den Rock Shox Buchsen?



Google mal Huber Bushings. Da findest du die Infos zu.


----------



## Kailinger (1. April 2015)

Mahlzeit in die Runde,
ich ersetze gerade mein altes Meta 5 gegen ein 2015er Meta SX (26" forever).
Das alte 5er ging für 140mm wirklich wie's Messer, deshalb war klar, dass es wieder ein Commencal wird.

Den Rahmen hab ich mit Dämpfer direkt bei Commencal geordert. 
Dämpfer ist ein Monarch Plus Debonair, kam mit Tune M/M.

Hab jetzt mal versucht den Sag korrekt einzustellen, Commencal empfiehlt im Techbook ja so ca. 25%.
Dazu musste ich immerhin ca. 250psi in den Dämpfer reinpumpen! Das erscheint mir irgendwie schon arg hoch, in meinem alten Meta waren es immer 170 psi (Fox RP). RS lässt glaub max 275 psi zu...
Ich wieg so 75 bis 78 kg (was macht wohl einer mit 100 kg...)

Den Druck in dem Debonair Dingsbums hab ich dabei hin und wieder mal ausgleichen lassen (mein ich zumindest - oder muss ich dazu damit fahrn?)

Was für Sag/Druck-Werte fahrt Ihr denn mit dem Monarch Plus im SX?
Habt Ihr Bottomless-Rings verbaut?
Weitere Empfehlungrn bzgl. Abstimmung des Dämpfers?
Liegt ein grober Denkfehler meinerseits vor?

Gefahren bin ich noch nicht, Kiste ist erst mal grob zusammengesteckt...
Foto folgt!

Dank Euch und Grüße,
Kai


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2015)

Ein Meta SX fahr ich zwar nicht, aber allgemein ist es so, dass der Monarch Debonair mit mehr Druck gefahren werden muss (auf Grund seiner größeren Luftkammer wenn ich mich nicht täusche). An meinem Stumpjumper fahre ich beispielsweise auch ca. 260psi im Monarch Debonair Plus bei ähnlichem Gewicht wie Du (kann man natürlich nicht 1:1 vergleichen weil es ja ein ganz anderes Bike ist). Auch bei anderen Bikes mit Debonair hört man von ähnlich hohen Drücken. Der Debonair ist dementsprechend für Drücke bis 300 oder gar 350 psi freigegeben. Bei schwereren Fahrern ist wohl der normale Monarch (ohne Debonair) unter Umständen besser (wenn man überhaupt ne Wahl hat), da dieser mit seiner kleineren Luftkammer auch progressiver ist.


----------



## DerohneName (4. April 2015)

Weiß jemand, wie lange es ungefähr brauch bis ein Rahmen da ist?

Ich kanns kaum erwarteen!


----------



## feliks (4. April 2015)

Bei mir hat es ungefähr eine Woche gedauert. Ab Zahlungseingang. 

Und das bis in die "neuen" Bundesländer


----------



## DerohneName (7. April 2015)

Danke dir... dann brauch es ja nicht mehr lange 

Zum Steuersatz..... Ich habe eine Lyrik mit 1 1/8 durchgehend. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...iersteuersatz-1-5-auf-1-1-8-Tapered-2014.html 
Der Steuersat müsste für die Lyrik gehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (7. April 2015)

Sollte passen!

Was haste Dir denn für einen Rahmen rausgesucht (integriert / normal / ...)

Die neueren Rahmen haben integrierte Steuersätze.


----------



## DerohneName (7. April 2015)

Den Meta Sx 2105 in pink !


----------



## ar3a85 (8. April 2015)




----------



## feliks (9. April 2015)

Servus an die Runde. Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir einen Coil-Dämpfer ins SX zu hängen. Gibts da Erfahrungen? Hat das schon jemand probiert? Passt der überhaupt da rein?


----------



## prong (9. April 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Servus an die Runde. Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir einen Coil-Dämpfer ins SX zu hängen. Gibts da Erfahrungen? Hat das schon jemand probiert? Passt der überhaupt da rein?



Das wird wohl nicht hinhauen, wenn man sich die Befestigung des Dämpfers an der Schwinge ansieht. Da is koa Platz net für ne Feder. Warum möchtest du dir das SX mit einem Coil-Dämpfer verhunzen?


----------



## feliks (9. April 2015)

Zwecks der Abfahrts Qualitäten und Bikeparkbesuche Gewichtsmäßig ist sowieso nix mehr zu holen. Und für lokale,flachere Sachen hab ich noch nen Prime.


----------



## Kailinger (9. April 2015)

ar3a85 schrieb:


>



Hoi, extravagante Farkombi...
Naja, ist Geschmackssache!

Debonair Monarch?
Wie viel Druck bei welchem Gewicht?
Kai


----------



## DerohneName (10. April 2015)

So, mein Rahmen kam gestern...

Alles da, bis auf, dass der linke Kurbelarm fehlt 
Ich hoffe mal, dass das alles problemlos abläuft..... will endlich das Rad fertig aufbauen!

Zum SX gleich oben: Sick


----------



## ar3a85 (17. April 2015)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Hoi, extravagante Farkombi...
> Naja, ist Geschmackssache!
> 
> Debonair Monarch?
> ...



Ich fahr nen MM tune bei so 200-220 psi. mit so fahr-fertigen 78kg. 
Überleg mir noch die Pike dpa gegen ne solo Air in schwarz zu tauschen oder custom bottemless token für die absenkbare mir von nem ami-händler zu ordern damit die gabel progressiver wird.


----------



## Klausi88 (10. Mai 2015)

Hey,
ich kann von einem bekannten sein commencal meta sx 2012 für einen sehr guten preis gebraucht abkaufen. An dem Bike an sich ist nurnoch die Gabel original soweit ich das weiß der rest ist custom, wobei ich auch ein paar meiner hier rumfliegenden parts anbauen will.
So jetzt zu meiner frage das bike hat die rahmengröße M und ich bin 1.84 groß, ich saß auf dem bike auch schon drauf und fühlte mich recht wohl drauf jedoch nur auf der straße hoch und runter rollen. Ich fahre eigentlich ausschließlich downhill und park wollte aber auch mal ein bike zum bisschen kurbeln nicht unbedingt lange strecken bergauf aber dafür gut bergab.
Ich mag meine Bikes eher etwas verspielter und verspielt soll das meta sein soweit ich gelesen habe. Einige Leute haben hier unterschiedliche meinung zu den größen desegen möchte ich mal ein paar berichte hören.
Wie gesagt wenn ich zuschlage bekomm ich nur an das M dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (11. Mai 2015)

Den M ist klein für 1,84 für hochfahren.


----------



## Klausi88 (11. Mai 2015)

Naja wie gesagt so zum pedallieren ging es eigentlich mit der kniefreiheit das es sich ja noch um den 2012er rahmen handelt kann dieser ja noch größer ausgefallen sein..  Ich werd mal noch ein termin ausmachen zum fahren schätze ich


----------



## DerohneName (12. Mai 2015)

Probefahren würd ich sagen, wenns ein Bekannter ist sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen.

Bei 184cm würde ich aber auch zu einem Large greifen (bin 181 und fahre Large), da der Rahmen doch klein ausfällt. 
Bedenke auch, dass du beim M wahrscheinlich einen längeren Vorbau nehmen musst.


----------



## DonSchoeni (15. Juni 2015)

Servus, schon jemand einen Cane Creek Inline oder sogar double barrel air in ein Meta SX 2014 mit Piggy Bag Schwinge verbaut?


----------



## DerohneName (17. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die passen.
Der Fit Finder bei CaneCreek hat auch noch nicht die Modelle mit neuer Schwinge in der Suchliste. Am besten Mail schreiben!


----------



## DonSchoeni (17. Juni 2015)

Du meinst an den Cane Creek Support?
Derzeit ist ein Monarch Plus RCT3 verbaut,
der Piggy Bag am DB Air dürfte doch nicht größer sein als beim RS?!
Dämpferlänge+Hub sind ja identisch bzw. hoffe ich nicht dass die Luftkammer breiter ist und daher am unteren Dämpferauge kratzt! Hintergrund des Vorhabens ist eine Perfomance Steigerung vom Hinterbau da das Bike nur im Bikepark genutzt wird!


----------



## DerohneName (17. Juni 2015)

Ja den Monarch Plus mit Piggy habe ich auch drinnen! Ich denke dass der Hinterbau mit CaneCreek Super gehen wird.. aber wirklich schnell eine Email schreiben an die dort. Ansonsten kannst du den Manitou Swinger Expert auch anschauen, viel einstellbar und ich war mit ihm am Freerider sehr zufrieden muss ich sachen. Beim Swinger hatte ich das Gefühl, obwohl nur 160mm Hinterbau, dass ich 180+ habe!


----------



## DonSchoeni (17. Juni 2015)

Den Swinger hast du aber ohne Probleme eingebaut bekommen?
Im Notfall kauf ich mir nen DB Air und probier es aus, Luft raus und mal im Stand einfedern, falls es nicht passt schick ich ihn zurück danke für deine hilfreichen Antworten.


Edit:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/tuzo-biker,18651/setup,27993

Der Inline sollte laut diesem Bild schon mal passen, zum CCDBA werde ich mich weiter schlau machen....Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## kRoNiC (17. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Daten zur Tretlagerhöhe bei dem Meta SX 650b Rahmen in L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (18. Juni 2015)

moin jungs... überlege ein meta sx 2015, 650b oder 26" bin ich noch unsicher, zu ordern (das in besserer ausstattung ...3.3k)... in XL.
besitzt hier jemand so einen hobel in XL? mich würde wirklich mal das gewicht interessieren... die 13,xkg die
irgendwie bei jedem rad dabei stehen glaub ich mal weniger....


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Juni 2015)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin jungs... überlege ein meta sx 2015, 650b oder 26" bin ich noch unsicher, zu ordern (das in besserer ausstattung ...3.3k)... in XL.
> besitzt hier jemand so einen hobel in XL? mich würde wirklich mal das gewicht interessieren... die 13,xkg die
> irgendwie bei jedem rad dabei stehen glaub ich mal weniger....



13,xx sind möglich, ohne Reverb .
Mit Carbonteilen, Hans Dampf Snakeskin tubeless, in L und Reverb komme ich auf 14,3kg.


----------



## feliks (19. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin bei meinem L Rahmen 26" robust bei gefühlt 15,.. Kg also unter 13,5 halte ich für utopisch


----------



## mitchdreizwei (19. Juni 2015)

ach du jeee... bin nicht sicher ob ich mir nochmal so ein schweres gerät zulegen will. 
sehr schade dass die metas so schwer sind


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juni 2015)

Willst du was haltbares mit dem du alles machen kannst oder eher was zum Posen? Habe ein Meta SX 26 in M und bin bei ca. 15kg, so schwer fühlt es sich beim fahren garnicht an!
Mit leichten Teilen ist sicher auch eine 13oder 14 drin, brauch ich aber nicht!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (19. Juni 2015)

isn meta nicht schon was zum posen? 
mir gehts einfach auch um die bergaufquali... und wenn ich 3,5k (inkl leichter tauschteile) ausgebe, möchte eigtl kein 15,xkg enduro bekommen... bin mit ziemlich fitten jungs unterwegs, da muss ich irgendwo einsparen xP
aber klar bergab muss es vorwärts gehen... das is definitiv prio 1!

ob ein Tyee deutlich leichter ist waage ich zu bezweifeln... geil wäre ein transition patrol, aber doch recht teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juni 2015)

Wichtig ist wie die Fuhre sich fährt und wie man drauf sitzt!
Ich mag Bikes die nicht jeder fährt, es ist schon echt krass wo die Messlatte bei Enduros liegt.
Im Nomad Thread bei knapp über 12kg.
Ob das alles noch haltbar und alltagstauglich ist bezweifel ich.
Ein Tyee wird nicht leichter sein.
Die Angaben vom Hersteller stimmen ja meist nie!
Wenn du die möglichkeit hast ein Meta SX zu fahren.....probier es aus.
Zahlen sind eins und biken das andere.
Mein DHler wiegt 1kg mehr als das Meta, fühlt und fährt sich aber viel schwerer an.
Alles nur Kopfsache


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema gewicht


----------



## mitchdreizwei (19. Juni 2015)

klar bei nem dh geht viel kraft im fahrwerk verloren, wenn man es auf gerade tritt... fühlt sich natürlich viel übler an.
mein demo wiegt 16,5kg... 13,5-14kg hätte ich mir fürs enduro schon gewünscht... naja ich hab leider noch kein meta sx unterm
hintern gehabt...sonst würde ich hier viell anderes schreiben... im pool wäre auch ein capra, aber ob sich das so gut fährt wie der angebliche mini dhler (meta)? is schon nicht einfach^^
bin da momentan etwas auf die neuen 65° lw enduros fixiert...


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juni 2015)

Bergziegen gibts wie Sand am Meer, damit ist es einfacher eine Proberunde zu organisieren.
Bisher bei jedem Parkbesuch mehrere gesehen.
Mittlerweile sogar als Alu Rahmen statt Plaste erhältlich.
Eine tiefe 14 schaffst du mit nem Meta auch wenn du einen leichten LRS+ Schlauchlos fährst.Dazu noch leichtere Anbauteile.
Ich hab halt sackschwere Felgen+ Reifen drauf.


Das Capra mag ein klasse Bike sein, aber mir fehlt einfach der Charme und dazu fahren es zu viele!Wie ein Demo im DH Sport
Super Bike aber eben an jeder Ecke zu finden.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Juni 2015)

Mal so als Anhaltspunkt:


Rahmen: Commencal Meta AM 650B Gr.: L 
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Debon Air, 200x57, 150mm
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air 160mm
Steuersatz: Semi integriert, tapered ZS44/56
Vorbau: Easton, 50mm, 35mm 
Lenker: Race Face Next Carbon 760mm
Griffe: ODI lock on
Bremsen: Sram Guide RS
Schalthebel: Sram X7
Schaltwerk: Sram X7 Type 2- 10 Gang
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP Press Fit 
Kurbeln: Sram X0 DH Carbon 175mm
Kettenblatt: Hope Retainer 32T
Kette: KMC X10
Kassette: SRAM PG1020 11-40t (mit Hope T-Rex 40T)
Felgen: ALPHA 650B, 32H, 28mm, , tubeless 
Naben: ALPHA 32h
Speichen: Spoke Steel 1,8mm black 
Reifen: Schwalbe hans dampf SnakeSkin sind 2.35 pacestar/Trailstar, tubeless
Ventile: Fun Works tubeless 
Sattel: Commencal (246g)
Sattelstange: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III (400g)

14,35KG

Theoretisch ist noch Luft nach unten.
Der originale lrs wiegt ca.1850 g soweit ich weiß.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (19. Juni 2015)

danke für euer feedback! schöne liste und gutes gewicht, hier wurde aber auch schon ordentlich investiert 
ich werde mir das nochmal alles überlegen und hoffentlich mal ein meta zur probefahrt finden... 
morgen wird das volksdemo erstmal bewegt, da komme ich mal wieder auf andere gedanken


----------



## Jo0ken (8. Juli 2015)

Moin. Ich hab eins in XL und ärgere mich ehrlich gesagt etwas, dass ich nicht doch ein L genommen habe, aber wer weiß vielleicht wäre es dann jetzt andersrum  FFM ist von Lüneburg/HH aber ein bisschen weit weg für ne Probefahrt nech  Ich stehe Gewichtsmäßig ähnlich da wie 4Stroke (etwas mehr wohl) aber mit SLX/XT Bremsen/Schaltung und NoTubes LRS Conti Trail Star Tubeless. Als nächstes kommt die KeFü weg. Falls für dich ein gebrauchtkauf in Frage kommen sollte (Nur Rahmen) kannste dich ja mal melden. 

Jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Hier: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=15147487 steht im Tech Sheet plötzlich das der DB Inline und der DebonAir nicht kompatibel sind. Nun ich fahre einen DebonAir und bin auch sehr zufrieden? Außerdem gibt es eine Umwerferaufnahme? Habe ich irgendwas verpasst am 2015er? Ist da wenigstens noch eine Kappe bei oder sieht ist die Aufnahme bei nichtnutzung dann immer sichtbar?

Beste Grüße


----------



## prong (8. Juli 2015)

Ne Tarnkappe?


----------



## DonSchoeni (8. Juli 2015)

Thema Dämpfer @Jo0cken
Die 15er Modelle müssten die Piggybag Schwinge ab Werk haben....
Lass mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und feder mal voll ein, dann siehst du ob es passt.
Da es bei dir ab Werk so verbaut ist sollte das hoffentlich passen.


----------



## Jo0ken (8. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube das ist einfach Blödsinn das dort dieses Sheet verlinkt ist. Habe ich schon probiert und das passt da alles. Mein 15er hat allerdings keine Aufnahme fürn Umwerfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (13. Juli 2015)

Moin... hab mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zur Dämpfergeschichte. Aktuell habe ich den Fox RP23 Float und möchte auf was anderes umsteigen. Hätte da den Fox Float CTD oder den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debon Air im Kopf. Bei dem Fox Dämpfer liegt jedoch ein Custom tune vor, wobei ich da dann nie weiß, ob der zu meinem Commencal Meta SX. Und da ich den Fox bisher favorisiere, würde ich hier gerne sicher gehen, ob er zum Rahmen passt.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das heraus bekommen?

Ps.: Auf Grund der Schwinge ist kein Piggy Back möglich


----------



## DerohneName (13. Juli 2015)

Ugh also ich glaube der Fox war auch schon öfters in Komplettbikes drinnen. Bin irgendeinen Fox Dämpfer bei nem Freund Testgefahren im SX- war ganz passabel.
Wenn dir der Dämpfer evtl. zu linear ist, kannst du Spacer für die Luftkammer kaufen, damit er progressiver wird.
Mehr weiß ich dazu auch nicht


----------



## DonSchoeni (13. Juli 2015)

Werf jetzt mal BOS Vip'r in den Raum, das Werks Team von Commencal fährt die in den Metas und es gibt sicherlich ein gutes Basis Tune von BOS, ansonsten mal beim Support anfragen!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. Juli 2015)

Der BOS ist mir aktuell zu teuer. Daher auch der Gedanke zum Monarch. Aber wenn bisher keine so wirklich Erfahrung mit dem hat, ist das auch doof.


----------



## prong (16. Juli 2015)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Der BOS ist mir aktuell zu teuer. Daher auch der Gedanke zum Monarch. Aber wenn bisher keine so wirklich Erfahrung mit dem hat, ist das auch doof.


Der debon air geht ganz gut und ist billig und selber wartbar.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. Juli 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Der debon air geht ganz gut und ist billig und selber wartbar.


Auf solch eine Aussage habe ich gewartet :-D


----------



## prong (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bei Commencal bzgl des Tune angefragt. Zu kaufen gibts glaube ich nur M/M. Kann sein, dass M/L  (Compression Low) benötigt wird. 
Wie dem auch sei, allemal ein Gewinn im Vergleich zum Fox.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. Juli 2015)

Wie sind den bei dem Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debonair die Einbaumaße mit den Buchsen?


----------



## Falco (3. November 2015)

Letzte Woche hab ich zum ersten mal ein Commencal gesehen aber dann gleich im Doppelpack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (21. Januar 2016)

Ich habe da mal was ausprobiert... Meta SX 2012 mit einem Vanilla RC scheint ohne Bearbeitungen zu passen. Der Druckstufenversteller hat nicht viel Platz zum HR - passt aber. Der Ausgleichsbehälter versenkt sich genau im unteren Ende des Sitzrohres. Die einzige Modifikation ist jene, dass man den Dämpfer axial komplett nach rechts spacern muss (siehe letztes Bild). Da der Dämpfer noch halb zerlegt ist, konnte ich leider noch keinen Praxistest machen.


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2016)

Servus,

weiß einer was das Commencal Meta SX 650b für eine BB-height hat?

Oder hat ggf. jemand Interesse an einem solchen Rahmen (und/oder Teile Set (Kurbel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Reverb Stealth?))


----------



## ykcor (27. Januar 2016)

http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2015.pdf

BB Height -12mm


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2016)

ykcor schrieb:


> http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2015.pdf
> 
> BB Height -12mm


 
Merci, das hatte ich auch gefunden...aber was bedeutet -12mm? -12mm von was?


----------



## ykcor (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn du die Achse vom Vorderrad, sowie die vom HR mit einer horizontalen Linie miteinander verbinden würdest, liegt das BB 12mm tiefer als diese gedachte Linie. Demnach also 12mm weniger, als der Radius von einem 650b Laufrad.


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2016)

yeiiiii - so Angaben lob ich mir ... auch wenn Sie wohl immer präziser ist, als eine pauschale Angabe des Herstellers, die man einfach mit denen der anderen Hersteller vergleichen könnte. Ich hol gleich mal mein Senkblei 
Danke dir für das Aufklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (1. Februar 2016)

Jetzt auch mit Praxiserfahrung.. Der Vanilla RC im Meta SX funktioniert richtig, richtig gut. Ohne hart und bockig zu wirken, gibt die Druckstufe ein klares Feedback von der Strecke. Der Hinterbau wirkt sehr "plush". Wie erwartet, liegt der Druckstufenversteller direkt im Dreckbeschuss und lässt sich auch nicht sinnvoll schützen. 
Ich werde ihn noch ein paar Touren lang testen und dann entscheiden, ob er drin bleibt oder nur bei Bikeparkbesuchen benutzt wird


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (2. Februar 2016)

My ride...


----------



## Apeman (2. Februar 2016)

Sehr schick dein Meta AM 

Ist das ein Large Rahmen? Wie groß bist du? Reicht dir die 150 Remote-Stütze?

Seit es KS gibt, fahre ich die Dropzone und die Super Natural. Es sind mmn die langlebigsten Remotesattelstützen auf dem Markt. Jetzt habe ich aber doch einen Rahmen in Large mit niedrigerem Sattelrohr und die 150 Stütze reicht nicht. Gibt es denn eine vernünftige und Lieferbare Alternative zu KS? Bei 1,88m sollten es schon eine 170+ Stütze sein.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (2. Februar 2016)

Apeman schrieb:


> Sehr schick dein Meta AM
> 
> Ist das ein Large Rahmen? Wie groß bist du? Reicht dir die 150 Remote-Stütze?
> 
> Seit es KS gibt, fahre ich die Dropzone und die Super Natural. Es sind mmn die langlebigsten Remotesattelstützen auf dem Markt. Jetzt habe ich aber doch einen Rahmen in Large mit niedrigerem Sattelrohr und die 150 Stütze reicht nicht. Gibt es denn eine vernünftige und Lieferbare Alternative zu KS? Bei 1,88m sollten es schon eine 170+ Stütze sein.



Hi, das ist ein SX-Rahmen in XL ;-)
Ich bin 1,87 und mir reicht 150mm Hub locker!


----------



## speedfreak_o2 (8. März 2016)

ykcor schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was ausprobiert... Meta SX 2012 mit einem Vanilla RC scheint ohne Bearbeitungen zu passen. Der Druckstufenversteller hat nicht viel Platz zum HR - passt aber. Der Ausgleichsbehälter versenkt sich genau im unteren Ende des Sitzrohres. Die einzige Modifikation ist jene, dass man den Dämpfer axial komplett nach rechts spacern muss (siehe letztes Bild). Da der Dämpfer noch halb zerlegt ist, konnte ich leider noch keinen Praxistest machen.


Top, das sieht sehr gut aus. Aber warum hast du den Dämpfer nach rechts versetzt montiert? Es sollte doch alles symmetrisch sein!


----------



## ykcor (8. März 2016)

speedfreak_o2 schrieb:


> Top, das sieht sehr gut aus. Aber warum hast du den Dämpfer nach rechts versetzt montiert? Es sollte doch alles symmetrisch sein!



Der Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe ist aussermittig leicht nach links versetzt - das Sitzrohr ist exakt mittig. Demnach ist der Tunnel, durch welchen der Dämpfer läuft, assymetrisch. Aus diesem Grund muss man den Dämpfer ebenfalls leicht aussermittig platzieren, da sonst der Ausgleichsbehälter am Tunnel ansteht


----------



## bachmayeah (18. April 2016)

weiß jemand zufällig, welche Beläge in der Guide Bremse des Meta XS 650b verbaut sind? Man bräuchte bald neue, war mit den eingebauten zufrieden und möchte nicht "experimentieren".


----------



## longsome (9. November 2016)

ykcor schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was ausprobiert... Meta SX 2012 mit einem Vanilla RC scheint ohne Bearbeitungen zu passen. Der Druckstufenversteller hat nicht viel Platz zum HR - passt aber. Der Ausgleichsbehälter versenkt sich genau im unteren Ende des Sitzrohres. Die einzige Modifikation ist jene, dass man den Dämpfer axial komplett nach rechts spacern muss (siehe letztes Bild). Da der Dämpfer noch halb zerlegt ist, konnte ich leider noch keinen Praxistest machen.



Das ist sehr interessant! Könnte der dann auch in ein 2014er Meta passen? 
Das wäre eine Revolution


----------



## ykcor (9. November 2016)

Der sollte demnach auch in ein 2014er passen, jap.


----------



## longsome (9. November 2016)

Auch in das ohne extra piggyback Kettenstreben?
Warum soll der Vanilla passen und kein anderer Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter? 

ich würde das zu gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (10. November 2016)

Der Vanilla RC passt auch in die Rahmen ohne Piggy Bag Strebe. Der RC ist sehr filigran und passt gerade so in den Rahmen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass größere, aktuellere Stahlfederdämpfer in den Rahmen passen werden.


----------



## longsome (10. November 2016)

Die passen tatsächlich nicht. 
Was für ne Einbaulänge hat dein Vanilla RC? Den gibt es doch nur in 200x50 oder so ähnlich. 
Was für Buchsen hast du eingebaut? 
Fährst du den immernoch? 
Danke!


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2016)

Darf ich mich mit meinem Riesenrad hier auch einklinken? Meta Fahrer gibt es schon nicht viel Meta AM 29" Fahrer noch weniger  




Fahre mit dem Rad alles zwischen Touren und Park, auch in 29" geht das Ding wie Sau. Ich war vor 14 Tagen damit in Winterberg mit meinen Kumpels, einer ein Remedy 27,5, der andere ein Speiseeis SX (das schöne alte), trotz 29" hatte ich keine Probleme den Jungs zu folgen, bzw. ich stand ihnen nichts nach. Und das mit nur 130mm unterm Arsch. An der Front fahre ich eine 150mm Pike RC. Was misch auch verblüfft hat, das Bike war super leise, kein schlagen, oder klappern, nur mein Freilauf schnurrte schön  Bin Top zufrieden.

Ich überlege meins zu entlacken/Pulvern, @ykcor deins sieht auch blank aus, wie hast du es gemacht?


----------



## longsome (10. November 2016)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @ykcor deins sieht auch blank aus, wie hast du es gemacht?


was für nen Dämpfer fährst du? Als 29er Ist die Karre auf jeden Fall auch interessant.


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2016)

Da steckt ein Manitou McLeod drin. Ich mit mit dem Dämpfer gut zufrieden, macht genau was er soll


----------



## ykcor (10. November 2016)

longsome schrieb:


> Die passen tatsächlich nicht.
> Was für ne Einbaulänge hat dein Vanilla RC? Den gibt es doch nur in 200x50 oder so ähnlich.
> Was für Buchsen hast du eingebaut?
> Fährst du den immernoch?
> Danke!



Ich habe den Vanilla RC in 200x57mm. Buchsen sind originale RockShox. Ich fahre ihn momentan nicht. Wenn ich Lust habe, baue ich vor gelegentlichen Bikeparkbesuchen um. Im Endurobetrieb ist er mir zu schwer und neigt deutlich stärker zum Wippen als mein Monarch RT3.


----------



## DerohneName (14. Dezember 2016)

Steht nun zum Verkauf, falls wer nen Rahmen sucht.


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (30. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Sollte jemand ein Meta SX ( Bike oder Rahmen ) in Größe S zu verkaufen haben, bitte bei mir melden.

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Januar 2017)

leider nur in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisDeluxe (17. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

meine Rahmensuche in Größe S hat sich erledigt. Habe einen hier im Bikemarkt und wird nun nach und nach für meine Frau wieder aufgebaut .


----------



## killerale555 (18. Juni 2018)

Abend , hat sich bei euch die Dämpferbuchse auch fühlbar in den Rahmen eingearbeitet ? Sind bestimmt 0,5 mm bei mir

Gruß Alessandro


----------



## killerale555 (18. Juni 2018)

Hier ein Foto


----------

